# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Ֆուտբոլ >  Ո՞ր ֆուտբոլային ակումբի երկրպագուն եք

## BOBO

Ո՞ր ակումբի երկրբագուն եք

----------


## Guest

Ոնց չեմ սիրում Բարսելոնի երկրպագուներին, Չելսի 4ever: Հատկապես էս երկու օրը… Հեսա տեսեք ինչ ջարդ ա տալի երկու խաղում էլ. Բարսելոնն էլ սկի խմբից չի անցնի :Tongue:

----------


## Sunun

Ռեալ Մադրիդ

----------


## Hambik

1. Real Madrid
2. Barcelona

----------


## Guest

Համո ջան, ոնց կարելի ա երկրպագել համ Ռեալ, համ Բարսելոն՝ դա Նո՛նսնս է!!!!!!

----------


## John

Ինչ սկսել եմ ֆուտբոլից նորմալ բան հասկանալ՝ մոտ չորս տարի, ՉԵԼՍԻ-ին եմ երկրպագում…

----------


## Sergey

Մոսկվայի «Սպարտակ», մի 12-13 տարի կլինի արդեն :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

1. Ռոմա (արդեն 4 տարի).  սիրում եմ Ֆրանչեսկո Տոտտիի, Մանսինիի խաղը (առաջ էլ Բատիստուտան էր խաղում)
2. Արսենալ. Թիերի Անրիի ու Վիլիամ Գալլասի համար հիմնականում:
3. Լիոն. Ֆլորան Մալուդա, Էրիկ Աբիդալ, Ժունինյո (միակ բրազիլացի ֆուտբոլիստը, որի խաղը սիրում եմ):
4. Լիվերպուլ. Ջիբրիլ Սիսսե, Լուիս Գարսիա, Սթիվեն Ջերարդ:
5. Վալենսիա. շատ եմ սիրում Սանտիագո Կանիսարես:
Ու նենց մանր-մունր. Չելսի, ալ-Իթթիհադ, Բոկա Խունիորս, ՈւՆԱՄ...

----------

romanista (29.07.2010)

----------


## Հենո

Ջիբրիլ Սիսսեն շուտվանից էլ Լիվերպուլում չի խաղում:

----------


## Taurus

Ութ տարիա Բարսելոնա
Սիրում եմ բոլորին , բացի Էտօ օ-ց, բոլորը կարգին տղեք են , իսք ինքը անկարգա :LOL:  
Արսենալ -Անրի, Վան Պերսի
Ռեալ-Կասիլիաս, Ռամոս
Լիվերպուլ- Ջերրրարդ
Վերդեր- Կլոզե. Մերտեսակեռ, Բոռովսկի
Մանչեստեր- Կ. Ռոնալդու
Չելսի չեմ սիրում , բայց Բալլակը ընտիրա:
Ռոմա- Մեքսես, Դե Ռոսսի
Բավարիա- Շվայնշտայգեր

----------


## Մելիք

Ռեալ (չնայած ֆուտբոլ չեմ նայում) :Tongue:

----------


## Taurus

> Ռեալ (չնայած ֆուտբոլ չեմ նայում)


Ուրեմն երկրպագու չես:
թե դու հոգով ես Ռեալի հետ:

----------


## Shauri

Ընդմիշտ Բարսելոնա  :Love:  Արդեն 4-5 տարի է ինչ Բարսելոնայի կողմից եմ, նույնիսկ այն ժամանակներից երբ Լա Լիգայում 10րդ տեղն էին զբաղեցնում  :Secret: 
Սիրում եմ նրանց գեղեցիկ խաղի համար  :Hands Up: 
Չեմ համակրում Չելսիին ու Ռեալին, մնացած ակումբների նկատմամբ կարելի է ասել անտարբեր եմ  :Tsamon:

----------


## dvgray

Սիրում եմ
1.Յուվենտուս  :Sad:  
2.Ինտեր
3.Լիոն
4.Տոտի  :Smile:  
5. Անրի  :Smile:  

Չեմ սիրում
1.Չելսի  :Angry2:  
2.Ռեալ 
3.Իսպանական առաջնություն  :Bad:

----------


## Guest

Չնայած՝ որ ես գիտեի, որ վիճակը այսքան տխուր ա, մարդկանց ֆուտբոլական ճաշակի և տրամաբանության մեջ, բայց նորից ու նորից զարմանում եմ…
Սիրել ակումբ նշանակում ա սիրել նրա դրվածքները, կամ սիրում են նաև ակումբ, եթե այն ձեր քաղաքից ա: Իսկ սիրել ինչ որ ակումբ մի, կամ մի քանի խաղացողի համար… անտրամաբանական ա, քանի որ այսօր ստեղ ա խաղում, վաղը մի ուրիշ տեղ:

----------


## Juventus

Դե պարզա որ Juventus ն է սիրելի թիմս,բայց հիմա մեծ հաճույքով դիտում եմ նաև
Ինտերի և Բարսելոնաի խաղերը:

----------


## Լիաննա

ՌԵԱԼ ՄԱԴՐԻԴ :Good:  :Good:  :Good:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Ինչու՞ չկա բոլորը բացառող տարբերակ

----------


## Anul

օրինակ ես թիմային ֆուտբոլը ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարողանում նայել,մի ձևի նյարդայնանում եմ, երբ հիշում եմ, որ իրանք խաղում են մենակ փոխ աշխատելու համար.կոպիտ ասած, դա ինձ իսկական ֆուտբոլ չի թվում, այլ այն, որ մենք բոլորով նստած նայում ենք, թե ուրիշները ոնց են փող աշխատում :Wink:  
իսկ հավաքականների խաղը համեմատաբար լավ են նայվում

----------


## Նորմարդ

Իհարկե Բարսելոնա 
Իսկ հայկականներից Բանանց!!!

----------


## Mesrop

JUVENTUS, չնայած որ մնացածին չեմ էլ ճանաչում 
Ֆուտբոլել չեմ սրիում

----------


## Մասսագետ

Հենց ակումբային ֆուտբոլ եմ սկսել նայել, Բարսելոնա ու Բավարիա եմ բալետ արել:
Բայց խոսենք նոսենսից: Բարսելոնայի հետ միասին ռեալ էլ էի բալետ անում, դե էն ժամանակ անփորձ էի, չգիտեի, որ եթե Բարսա եմ բալետ անում, չպիտի Ռեալ բալետ անեմ: Էդ ամեն ինչը դզվեց, երբ ռեալ դարձավ պոպս ա թիմ ու Ռեալի ֆուտբոլիստների համար ֆուտբոլը երկրորդ մասնագիտություն էր արդեն:
Լիվերպուլը սիրածս Անգլիական թիմն ա, մանավանդ Միլանին հաղթելուց հետո:
Ճիշտ ա շատերի մոտ գործում ա թիմը սիրել ֆուտբոլիստով, ինձ մոտ հակառակն ա ֆուտբոլիստը սիրել թիմով: Օրինակ Բալակը աչքիս լույսն էր, հիմա կյանքիս տոռմուզը, բայց Գերմանիայի հավաքականում էլի աչքիս լույսը: Օրինակ Ռոնալդինյոն, երբ խաղում ա Բրազիլիայում չսիրածս ֆուտբոլիստն ա, իսկ Բարսայում՝ սիրածս: 
Ռոմային հարգում եմ, Կասսանոյին էլ էի հարգում, իսկ հիմա Կասսանոն ամենաստից մարդկանցից ա իմ աչքում:

----------


## Taurus

> Հենց ակումբային ֆուտբոլ եմ սկսել նայել, Բարսելոնա ու Բավարիա եմ բալետ արել:
> Բայց խոսենք նոսենսից: Բարսելոնայի հետ միասին ռեալ էլ էի բալետ անում, դե էն ժամանակ անփորձ էի, չգիտեի, որ եթե Բարսա եմ բալետ անում, չպիտի Ռեալ բալետ անեմ: Էդ ամեն ինչը դզվեց, երբ ռեալ դարձավ պոպս ա թիմ ու Ռեալի ֆուտբոլիստների համար ֆուտբոլը երկրորդ մասնագիտություն էր արդեն:
> Լիվերպուլը սիրածս Անգլիական թիմն ա, մանավանդ Միլանին հաղթելուց հետո:
> Ճիշտ ա շատերի մոտ գործում ա թիմը սիրել ֆուտբոլիստով, ինձ մոտ հակառակն ա ֆուտբոլիստը սիրել թիմով: Օրինակ Բալակը աչքիս լույսն էր, հիմա կյանքիս տոռմուզը, բայց Գերմանիայի հավաքականում էլի աչքիս լույսը: Օրինակ Ռոնալդինյոն, երբ խաղում ա Բրազիլիայում չսիրածս ֆուտբոլիստն ա, իսկ Բարսայում՝ սիրածս: 
> Ռոմային հարգում եմ, Կասսանոյին էլ էի հարգում, իսկ հիմա Կասսանոն ամենաստից մարդկանցից ա իմ աչքում:


Հով ըսենց կարդում եմ ու լրիվ , ամբողջովին համաձայն եմ , մենակ ես հենց սկզբից Real չեմ սիրել:
Էս վերջի ն երկու տարում Bremen-ն ա դզել

----------


## Արամ

Ես սիորում էի բառսելօնը բայց հիմա  ARLETICO MADRID

----------


## AMzone

Windows ջան ARLETICO MADRID չի Atletiko Madrir ա,

ես Բարցելոնա եմ բալետ անում,
ու միշտ ել Բարցելոնա եմ բալետ արել…
կյանքումս բացի Բարցելոնա-ից ուրիշ թիմ չեմ երկրպագել:

----------


## Arsen

:Clapping:   :Clapping:   :Clapping:   :Clapping:   :Clapping:   :Clapping:   :Clapping:   :Clapping:   :Clapping:   :Clapping: 
-----------------------------JUVENTUS_FOREVER-----------------------------
 :Clapping:   :Clapping:   :Clapping:   :Clapping:   :Clapping:   :Clapping:   :Clapping:   :Clapping:   :Clapping:   :Clapping:

----------


## Taurus

է…11 հոգի անճաշակ մարդ կա!…

----------


## Արամ

Յուվենտուսը ճիշտ է լավ թթիմ էր բայց հիմա....Սեռիա Բ ա տեղափոխվել...

----------


## kot

Իհարկե ՌԵԱԼ ՄԱԴՐԻԴ!!!!!
Ու կուզենայի Համբիկին մի բան ասել:
Մարդ չի կարա համ բարսելոնի երկրպագու լինի համ էլ ՌԵԱԼ-ի:

----------


## Լիլիթ10

ԲԱՐՍԵԼՈՆԱԻ երկրպագուն եմ, ինչի ուրիշ ակումբ կա ԲԱՐՍԻՑ այնկողմ :Tongue:

----------


## Լիլիթ10

:


> Windows ջան ARLETICO MADRID չի Atletiko Madrir ա,
> 
> ես Բարցելոնա եմ բալետ անում,
> ու միշտ ել Բարցելոնա եմ բալետ արել…
> կյանքումս բացի Բարցելոնա-ից ուրիշ թիմ չեմ երկրպագել:


 :Hands Up:   շատ լավ  է   :Hands Up:   եսել  եմ ԲԱՐՍԵԼՈՆԱԻ ՄԵԾ երկրպագու :Ok:

----------


## Անժելիկա

Barca 4ever :Hands Up:   :Hands Up: 

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց 



> ԲԱՐՍԵԼՈՆԱԻ երկրպագուն եմ, ինչի ուրիշ ակումբ կա ԲԱՐՍԻՑ այնկողմ


 :Think:   :Acute:   :Good: 




> շատ լավ  է    եսել  եմ ԲԱՐՍԵԼՈՆԱԻ ՄԵԾ երկրպագու


ես էլ :Hands Up:

----------


## Amaru

Առաջին տեղում Ռեալն է:  :Wink: 
Նաև երկրպագում եմ Արարատին,նատել չեմ կարողանում բարսելոնան,ԲԿՄԱ-ն... 
Դուր են գալիս Լացիոն,Էսպանյոլը,Զենիթը,Մ. Յունայթեդը  :Smile:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

:Yahoo:  ITALIA- ROMA   :Clapping:

----------


## Ambrosine

:Love:  Ես ինչ ինձ հիշում եմ, Ռեալ Մադրիդի երկրպագու եմ: Ատում եմ  :Scare:  բարսելոնան և չեմ կարող հասկանալ մարդկանց, որ սիրում են և Ռեալը:  :Angel:  , և բարսելոնան  :Angry2:  :

----------


## Egern.net

*JUVE....* 
սկսած 03/04 մրցաշրջանի Ռեալ-Յուվե կիսաեզրափակիչից... 
Բ սերիա տեղափոխվելը ոչ մի նշանակություն չունի. Յուվեն մնում է Յուվե: 

Բուֆֆոն, Դել Պիեռո, Նեդվեդ...

----------


## PygmaliOn

Իհարկե Ռեալ:

----------


## Davo'o

էլ չասեմ...

----------


## Amaru

Մի ասա Դավ  :Smile:   Գիտենք՝ բարսելոնա ես սիրում  :Jpit:

----------


## Taurus

> Մի ասա Դավ   Գիտենք՝ բարսելոնա ես սիրում


պռօստօ պրիզնատ չի գալիս
Սկսել ա Մալլյորկան դզել, անկախ խաղից իրա մի գոլը խփում ա!

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

ITALIA-յի երկրպագուներին   :Yahoo:  

ITALIA     :Yahoo:    ITALIA     :Yahoo:   ITALIA     :Yahoo:

----------


## Vishapakah

Սովորաբար Արարատ Երեւան :Smile:  
Բայց քանզի մենք Չեմպիոնների Գավաթում չենք խաղում՛ Նախնտրում եմ ավելի քան տասը տարի Թուրինի Յուվենտուս թիմին. Ափսոս այս տարի չխաղացին որակազրկման պատճարով.

----------


## dvgray

Էսօր միակ նորմալ ֆուտբոլը իմ համար Անգլիայի առաջնությունն է ,չհաշված ուբոյնի ֆուտբոլ խաղացող Չելսիին:  Եթե վարիանտ լիներ, Անգլիական առաջնություն  տեղափոխեին  Յուվենթուսին, Ռոմային ու Լիոնին, իսկ Չելսիին տանեին Իտալիա, ապա ամեն ինչ արտակարգ կլիներ  :Smile: :

----------


## Սամվել

Մի բան էլ ես ասեմ ինքս հանդիսանալով Միլանի ու Բարսայի երկրպագու այս տարի ուղակի հիանում էի Լիվերպուլի ցույց տված խաղով հատկապես Չեմպիոնների լիգայում ու գտնում եմ, որ իրոք 2 եզրափակիչի մասնակիցներն էլ այս տարի լիովին արժանի էին հաղթելու սակայն Միլանը գտնվեց ավելի ուժեղ ու փորձառու հա մեկ էլ երևի ավելի բախտավոր…Իմիջայլոց Նեստայի խաղը տեսաք այ տղեն տենցա լինում ես այսօր սպասում էի որ կարողա են եվրոնյուսի NO COMMENT բաժնում Նեստայի խաղը լինի  :Smile: …Են ել ետ եվրոպացիք տուֆտա ժողովուրդ դուրս եկան……Մի խոսքով բոլոր Միլանի երկրպագուներին շնորհավորում եմ հիանալի հաղթանակի համար, իսկ Լիվերպուլի երկրպագուներին այս տարի իրոք գեղեցիկ և չեմպիոնին վայել խաղ ցույց տալու համար… իմիջայլոց մի բան չհասկացա են խեղճ մրցավարը ինչա արել , որ տենց դաժան եք մոտենում մարդը իմ կարծիքով իրոք լավ ու բարձր մակարդակի խաղ վարեց…հալալա……իմիջայլոց իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով 2 տարի առաջ Միլանը ավելի արժանի էր այս հաղթանակին քան Լիվերպուլը սակայն այն անգամ բախտը Բիթլների հայրենիքի ֆուտբոլիստների կողմն կողմն էր……իսկ այս անգամ ուժերը համարյա հավասար էին և հաղթեց փորձառությունը…
Հա մի բան էլ ասեմ դուք իրոք են նախորդ այս թիմերի խաղից հետո սպասում էիք բարձր տեմպ……ես օրինակ համարյա համոզված էի որ տենց ել լինելու քանի որ 2 թիմերն էլ վախենում էին միմյանցից ինչոր չափով իսկ բարձր տեմպը առաջացնում է բազմաթիվ անցքեր պաշտպանության մեջ ինչը 2ի համար էլ անընդունել էր նախորդ անգամ ունեցած տխուր փորձից հետո … մենակ չասեք Լիվերպուլի համար ուրախ փորձ էր…էն խեղճ Բենիտեսը երևի մի 20 կիլո նիհարել էր նախորդ խաղի 1 կեսից հետո …ու կյանքից էլ մի 5 տարի կորցրել  :Sad:   :LOL:

----------


## Cesare

> Էսօր միակ նորմալ ֆուտբոլը իմ համար Անգլիայի առաջնությունն է ,չհաշված ուբոյնի ֆուտբոլ խաղացող Չելսիին: Եթե վարիանտ լիներ, Անգլիական առաջնություն տեղափոխեին Յուվենթուսին, Ռոմային ու Լիոնին, իսկ Չելսիին տանեին Իտալիա, ապա ամեն ինչ արտակարգ կլիներ :


Հեչ հետաքրքիր չեր լինի......................
ՈՒբոյնի նայած ում համար......................

----------


## John

Tinto Brass
հերիք է հիշուղություններով ապրեք… վերջին հինգ տարիներին նայի… Չելսիի ու Ռեալի նվաճած տիտղոսները… իսկ թե Ռեալը 10,15,50,70 տարի առաջ ինչե՜րա արել՝ էտի արդեն էական չի… էն ժամանակ որ անում էր էդ ամենը՝ էդ ժամանակ խոսալու տեղ կունենայիր, բայց ոչ հիմա

----------


## Սերխիո

Ջոն ջան,մի 5 տարի առաջ մեծն ԶԻԶՈՒԻ ,էլ չասեմ ինչ հարվածը  բերեց ՉԼ գավաթը,այդքան էլ հին ժամանկ չի ,մանավանդ ,որ  հաջորդ տարի Լա Լիգան տարանք;դե հիմա ստացվում ա մի քանի տարվա երաշտ բոլորի մոտ ,թե Միլանի,թե ՄՅ ,թե Բարսելոնի :Think: 

Մարկո, ոչ  թե հեգնանքով ու ծաղրանքով եմ գրում ,այլ   իմ  կածիքը, օրինակ ` Ռոմայի երկրպագուի համար վատ  արդյունք չի երկրորդ տեղը ու նման արդյունքներ

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Մեկել երբվանից եք Չելսիին երկրպագում ?
ես ,օրինակ `ես Հասելբայնկի,Պետիի,Դեսայիի ժամանկ շատ էի հավանում ,բայց ոչ հիմա

----------


## Davo'o

> էտի արդեն էական չի…


Կարող ես բացատրել ինչու՞ էական չի: Որովհետեւ դու չե՞ս ապրել այդ ժամանակաշրջանում: Ինքնասիրահարվածության բարձրակետ: Էական է այն էլ ինչպես: Եթե խոսում են թիմի մասին ապա պետք է հաշվի առնել նրա ողջ պատմությունը:

----------


## Cesare

> Ջոն ջան,մի 5 տարի առաջ մեծն ԶԻԶՈՒԻ ,էլ չասեմ ինչ հարվածը բերեց ՉԼ գավաթը,այդքան էլ հին ժամանկ չի ,մանավանդ ,որ հաջորդ տարի Լա Լիգան տարանք;դե հիմա ստացվում ա մի քանի տարվա երաշտ բոլորի մոտ ,թե Միլանի,թե ՄՅ ,թե Բարսելոնի
> 
> Մարկո, ոչ թե հեգնանքով ու ծաղրանքով եմ գրում ,այլ իմ կածիքը, օրինակ ` Ռոմայի երկրպագուի համար վատ արդյունք չի երկրորդ տեղը ու նման արդյունքներ
> 
> Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
> Մեկել երբվանից եք Չելսիին երկրպագում ?
> ես ,օրինակ `ես Հասելբայնկի,Պետիի,Դեսայիի ժամանկ շատ էի հավանում ,բայց ոչ հիմա


JOHNը ետ հարցին պատասխանել ա արդեն, չեմ հիշում ով եր հարցրել, բայց իրան ասա քեզ կպատասխան, ասեմ որ ինչքան Ֆուտբոլից հասկանում եմ Չելսի եմ բալետ անում: Բայց սկզբում հավաքական եմ բալետ արել 2002_ին ու Անգլիա .........

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Դու ինչ ես բալետ անում ?????
Մեկ ել մի հատ նայի են նկարը ճիշտ գրի ???

----------


## Davo'o

> դե հիմա քո անկապ մտքի վրա  ծիծաղա
> քալաձեներով, ամբրազիներով ու այլ վեշերով Ջերարդ, Ալոնսո,Կարագեր  հաղթում են միայն ՂԶԻԿ խաղով, ավելի տիպիկ բառ գիտեմ ,պռոստը չեմ գրի
> 
> Մարկո
> Ճիշտ ես,  ՉԼ գավաթը չհաղթած թիմի երկրպագուի համար ետ էլ ա բան
> 
> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
> Դավօ'օ <<Ֆորցա Միլան>> գրողը,իրավունք չունի էլ ՀԱԼԱ ՄԱԴՐԻԴ գրելու



Երանի մի հատ Ամբրոզինիի պես վեշ Հայաստանի հավաքականում ունենայինք, որ վերջին րոպեներին կարեւոր խաղերում գլխով գոլեր խփեր: 
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է, որ եթե էսինչ թիմին ես երկրպագում, ապա մյուսի հաջողություններով չպիտի ուրախանաս, ապա դա ես չեմ ընդունում: Ոչ ոք չպետք է քո փոխարեն որոշի որ դու այս էս անում, ապա պետք է այն պետք է չանես: Ինչու մտածես ուրիշների որոշածով, եթե կարող ես ինքնուրույն մտածել:  Ինչ վերաբերվում է ղզիկ ֆուտբոլին, ապա վերջին տաս տարում ավելի տղամարդավարի ֆուտբոլի գոնե 5 օրինակ ինձ ցույց տուր, քան այն, որ «Միլանը» ցույց տվեց «Սան-Սիրոյում» «Մանչեսթերի դեմ»:

----------


## Սերխիո

Մարկո,ես Ռեալի երկրպագու եմ: Նկարն էլ ...տառասխալով ճիշտ ա

Դավօ'օ անկապ համեմատություն ես անում , Հայաստանի հավաքականի մակարդակը ուր ,ՉԼ ֆինլիսինը ուր;
 կուզես տամ Միլանի սայթի հասցեն,լիքը համախոհներ կլինեն:
ՄՅ-ի հետի խաղի մասին էլ ասեմ,ցախավելն էլ ա 100 տարի մեկ կրակում ,բացի ետ ՄՅ սխալ խաղաց, նույն խաղւ ,եթե միլանը խաղար Բարսելոնի դեմ տենց չէր լինի;
համել շատ ամպագորգոռ համեմատություն ես անում :Think:

----------


## John

> Կարող ես բացատրել ինչու՞ էական չի: Որովհետեւ դու չե՞ս ապրել այդ ժամանակաշրջանում: Էական է այն էլ ինչպես: Եթե խոսում են թիմի մասին ապա պետք է հաշվի առնել նրա ողջ պատմությունը:


Փորձեմ բացատրել՝ դա ՊԱՏՄՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ է, որը ներկայի հետ չնչին կապ ունի… ու եթե Լիդսը ժամանակին եղել է Անգլիայի լավագույն թիմը, ապա Լիդսի երկրպագուն ԲԱՐՈՅԱԿԱՆ իրավունք չունի Անգլիայի այսօրվա առաջատարենից մեկին անընդհատ ու անհիմն քննադատելու… հոգնել եմ Չելսիի մասին քննադատություններ լսելուց… ի՞նչ մտածեմ, եթե ոչ այն, որ նախանձում են…  օրինակը Լիդսի վրա բերեցի, որ ոչ մեկին չվիրավորեմ…



> Ինքնասիրահարվածության բարձրակետ:


ե՞ս… ինքնասիրահարվա՞ծ… չեմ կարծում… հույս ունեմ, որ դու իմ մասին տենց կարծիք չունես… այլապես… ինձ վատ եմ զգում, որ տենց ես մտածում…

----------


## Armen2008

[QUOTE=F.c.Liverpool;287229]


> Քչ մի բան էլ ծախված չէր, պարզապես մոռացել եք թե ով է Միլանը և թե ով է Լիվերպուլը: 
> Վերջին տարիներին շատ փչեցին Լիվերպուլի և Չելսիի փուչիկները, սակայն դրանք բախտւիկյան թիմեր են, իսկ Միլանը, Բարսելոնան, Ռեալը, Յուվենթուսը, Բավարիան իրական ուժեղ թիմեր են, որ ցանկացածի հարցերը կարող են լուծել:
> Անգլիական ֆուտբոլում ավելի շատ վազվզում են քան ֆուտբոլ խաղում: ]
> 
> ախպեր կներես մի բան հարցնեմ  մտածելով ես գրում թե ուղղակի գրում ես
> ոնց կարա մի թիմ 3 տարվա ընթացքում 2 անգամ հասնի աշխարհի ամնեաուժեղ ակումբային մրցաշարի ֆինալ բախտի բերումով կարաս բացատրես  
> կամ որ էս տարի կիսաեզրափակիչում 4-ից 3-ը անգլիական թիմեր էին էտ էլ եր երեվի բախտի բերումով


Ապեր ես ջոգում եմ ինչ եմ ասում, պարզա սեփական երկրի չեմպիոն դարձավ Չելսին 50 տարվա ընդմիջումից հետո, հասավ կլիսաեզրափակիչ....... Բայց իրական ուժեղ թիվը այն թիմն է, որը կայուն խաղ է ցուցադրում և չի անհետանում թատերաբեմից 20-25 տարով: իսկ այդ թիմերի մեջ չեն մտնում հաստատ Չելսին ու Լիվերպուլը: Հաշվեք վերջին 20 տարում քանի անգամ է Լիվերպուլը դարձել Անգլիայի Չեմպիոն և քանի անգամ Միլանը  Իտալիայի?: ՀՈՒՆԱՍՏԱՆՆ ԷԼ ԴԱՐՁԱՎ ԵՎՐՈՊԱՅԻ ՉԵՄՊԻՈՆ , բայց դրանից հետո անհետացավ և մոտակա 500 տարում չի դառնա: Դանիան ել դարձավ: Մի անգամ կարող ա թիմը հասնի հաջողությունների, բայց չի նշանակում որ նա եվրոպայի հզոր թիմերից է:
ԲԱՑԻ ԱՅԴ, հիմա երկրորդ տեղ, երրորդ տեղ դա նշանակություն չունի, կարևորը հաղթելն է: Եվ հաղթողներն են ամենաուժեղները: Վերջին 20 տարվա կտրվաշքով վերցրեք և անալիզ արեք և ազգային առաջնությունները և գավաթային խաղերը: 
Միևնույն է Չելսին ինչ էլ անի Բարսելոնա կամ Ռեալ չի դառնա, որովհետև այդպիսին չեն դառնում այդպիսին ծնվում են ................. :Cool:

----------


## Davo'o

> Փորձեմ բացատրել՝ դա ՊԱՏՄՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ է, որը ներկայի հետ չնչին կապ ունի… ու եթե Լիդսը ժամանակին եղել է Անգլիայի լավագույն թիմը, ապա Լիդսի երկրպագուն ԲԱՐՈՅԱԿԱՆ իրավունք չունի Անգլիայի այսօրվա առաջատարենից մեկին անընդհատ ու անհիմն քննադատելու… հոգնել եմ Չելսիի մասին քննադատություններ լսելուց… ի՞նչ մտածեմ, եթե ոչ այն, որ նախանձում են…  օրինակը Լիդսի վրա բերեցի, որ ոչ մեկին չվիրավորեմ…
> 
> ե՞ս… ինքնասիրահարվա՞ծ… չեմ կարծում… հույս ունեմ, որ դու իմ մասին տենց կարծիք չունես… այլապես… ինձ վատ եմ զգում, որ տենց ես մտածում…


Ավելի լավ էր ասեիր անբարոյական պրծնեիր:  :Smile:  Եթե խոսում ենք ակումբի մեծության մասին ու ընդհանրապես երեւույթների մասին պետք է անպայման հաշվի առնել ողջ ընթացքը եւ ոչ միայն մի փոքր հատվածը: Ներկան էլ այդ հսկայական պատմության մի փոքրիկ մասն է, որը նույնպես յուրաքանչյուր հաջորդ վայրկյանում պատմություն է դառնում: Եւ նվաստացնել մի երեւույթ միայն այն պատճառով, որ քո ծնվելուց տասնամյակներ առաջ է եղել, համաձայնվիր անարդարացի է: 
Ինքնասիրահավարվածի մասին  :Smile: : Չէ քեզ նկատի չունեի ու վստահ նման կարծիք չունեմ, պարզապես այդ միտքը, ի դեպ որը միայն քոնը չէ, դրան է հանգեցնում:  :Smile:

----------


## Barça

Armen 2008. Արմեն ջան պետք չի Միլանի անունը տենց բարձրացնել ու Լիվերպուլինը քցել, մի հատ նայի Լիվերպուլի պատմությունը. Անգլիայի ամենատիտղոսակիր թիմնա, ամենատիտղոսակիր պատահական կերպով չեն դառնում. :Wink:

----------


## dvgray

Չգիտեղ ինչու ֆուտբոլային խաղի քննարկումները միշտ տեղափոխվում են - "Իսկ դու գիտե՞ս, թե ով էր Պանիկովսկին մինչ հեղափոխությունը " նյութի քննարկմանը, դրան հետևող անձնական կամ թիմային որակաորումներով  :Wink: :

Ինձ ժամանակակից ֆուտբոլում դուր է գալիս Լիվերպուլի և Ռոմայի խաղը: Նրանց խաղում ես տեսնում եմ են ամեն ինչը, ինչ որ գնահատում եմ ֆուտբոլում որպես սպորտաձև , և ինչ որ գրավում է ինձ խաղի ժամանակ /նաև շեշտեմ՝ պարտվելու կուլտուրան/:
Կվերադառնա Յուվենտուսը, կունենամ էդպեսի 3 հատ թիմ:

Կան թիմեր, որոնց խաղը բացարձակ շեմ ընդունում: Դրանցից մեկը Չելսին է: Մյուսը ժամանակակից Ռեալը ու ընդհանրապես Իսպանական ֆուտբոլը:
Էտ թիմերից մեկը դառնալու ճանապարհին է Մանչեսթերը: Ռոնալդուից կհրաժարվի, և կվերադառնա "հին ու բարի" անգլիական ֆուտբոլի ավանդույթներին, նորից կդառնա իմ սիրելի թիմերից մեկը: Իսկ էսպես ՝ ափսոս է Ռունին:

----------


## Սամվել

Տղեք ջան իմ իմանալով Ջոնն ու Մարկոն սկսել են Չելսի երկրպագել, երբ սկսել են ֆուտբոլ նայել ու Չելսիի խաղը իրանց դզելա ……ու հիմա նպատակահարմար չեմ համարում Չելսիին գցող ամեն տիպի խոսակցությունները……ու ընդհանրապես պարտադիր չի թիմտ ինչոր թույն անցյալ ու ներկա ունենա որ երկրպագես ուղակի կարողա քեզ դզումա և վերջ…ու ընդհանրապես քննադատել կարելի ա այն մարդկանց, որոնք հենց ինչոր թիմ մի տարի սկսումա լավ խաղալ սկսում են ետ թիմը բալետ անել    …գլորիհանթերներին…ու ընդհանրապես բավականին ողջունելիա, որ իրանք տենց հավեսով բալետ են անում ու ոչ ոքի չեն լսում հալալա տղեք ջան……
Համ ել մեկը կարողա ասենք խիմնաստիկա բալետ անում հետո պտի սկսենք հիշել որ եդ թիմը քանի անգամա եսիմ աուդ քցել ուրշի կիսադաշտում հա՞ տենց չի լինի… :LOL: … :Think:

----------


## Ungrateful

1 հատ շատ սիրելի թիմ չունեմ, բայց բոլորից շատը Չելսին եմ հավանում..  :Smile:

----------


## Armen2008

1. REAL MADRID 
2. Barselona
3. Milan
4. Juventus

----------


## Ungrateful

> 1. REAL MADRID 
> 2. Barselona
> 3. Milan
> 4. Juventus


Չեմ հասկանում, Ռեալ սիրողը վոնց կարա Բարսելոնա լիրել՞ կամել հակառակ...  :Shok:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չեմ հասկանում, Ռեալ սիրողը վոնց կարա Բարսելոնա լիրել՞ կամել հակառակ...


Ես էլ չեմ հասկանում, :Shok:  բայց երևի ինքն էլ դեռ վերջնական չի կողմնորոշվել, բայց գոնե առաջին տեղում ՌԵԱԼն ա, այն էլ մեծատառերով:

----------


## Մանե

*1*.*Barcelona*
*2*.*Barcelona*
*3*.*Barselona*
......
*19*.*Barcelona*
*20*.*Milan*

----------


## Cesare

> Ես էլ չեմ հասկանում, բայց երևի ինքն էլ դեռ վերջնական չի կողմնորոշվել, բայց գոնե առաջին տեղում ՌԵԱԼն ա, այն էլ մեծատառերով:


Իսկ իմ կարծիքով, եթե իսկապես երկրպագում ես պիտի երկրպագես մի թիմի, իսկ մնացած դեպքերում նշանակում ա, որ դու կամ ֆուտբոլից հեռու ես, կաաաամ ..........
 ֆուտբոլից շատ հեռու ես :    :Ok:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իսկ իմ կարծիքով, եթե իսկապես երկրպագում ես պիտի երկրպագես մի թիմի, իսկ մնացած դեպքերում նշանակում ա, որ դու կամ ֆուտբոլից հեռու ես, կաաաամ ..........
>  ֆուտբոլից շատ հեռու ես :


Մյուս կողմից Marco ջան, ճիշտն ասած, մտածում եմ, որ տարիքով շատ փոքր ա: Բայց ես էլ ճանաչում եմ այնպիսի մարդկանց, որ սիրում են և ՌԵԱԼ, և բարսելոնա: Բայց դե նրանց ես երկրպագու չեմ համարում, իրենք ուղղակի սիրում են: Բայց որ ՌԵԱԼ ու բարսելոնա միաժամանակ :Shok: , այ դա չեմ հասկանում

----------


## Ungrateful

Իսպանիայում Ռեալ եմ սիրում...    :Smile:

----------


## Cesare

> Իսպանիայում Ռեալ եմ սիրում...


Իսպանիայում Ռեալ
Անգլիայում Չելսի
Իտալիայում ********
Գերմանիայում *******
Ֆրանսիայում ******

և այսպես շարունակ ?????????????

----------


## Ungrateful

> Իսպանիայում Ռեալ
> Անգլիայում Չելսի
> Իտալիայում ********
> Գերմանիայում *******
> Ֆրանսիայում ******
> 
> և այսպես շարունակ ?????????????


Ընդանրապես Չելսիի երկրպագւ եմ, բայց Իսպանիաի առաջնությունում չեն ւզւմ որ Բարսելոնան հաղթի...  :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իսպանիայում Ռեալ եմ սիրում...


Շատ ճիշտ ես անում :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Cesare

> Ընդանրապես Չելսիի երկրպագւ եմ, բայց Իսպանիաի առաջնությունում չեն ւզւմ որ Բարսելոնան հաղթի...


Բարսելոնի հաղթանակը չուզել ու Ռեալ սիրելը տարբեր բաներ են Չելսիի <<երկրպագուի>> համար :  :Wink:

----------


## John

Հաճելի է տեսնել, որ Անգլիայի պրեմիեր լիգայից ամենաշատ երկրպագուներ ունի Չելսին  :Smile:

----------


## Cesare

> Հաճելի է տեսնել, որ Անգլիայի պրեմիեր լիգայից ամենաշատ 
> երկրպագուներ ունի Չելսին


Իսկ իմ կարծիքով ոչ :
Իմ դուրը չի գալիս որ ինչ-որ մեկը քնից զարթնում ա ու որոշում ա որ Չելսի պիտի բալետ անի : Շատ եմ տենց մարդ ճանաչում հենա մեր դպրոցում կան մի քանի հատ :  Գիտես ով :

----------


## John

> Իսկ իմ կարծիքով ոչ :
> Իմ դուրը չի գալիս որ ինչ-որ մեկը քնից զարթնում ա ու որոշում ա որ Չելսի պիտի բալետ անի : Շատ եմ տենց մարդ ճանաչում հենա մեր դպրոցում կան մի քանի հատ :  Գիտես ով :


Հայկո ջան Էնքան էլ տենց չի… քնից հելնողները ավելւ շատ Բարսելոնա  են բալետ անում, իսկ էս վերեջերս Մ.Յ. ու եթե հարցման արդյունքներին նայես՝ պարզ կերևա, որ Մ.Յ.-ին բալետ անող չկա ՝ուրեմն քնից հելնող ու բալետ անել սկսողները քիչ են  :Smile: 
Հ.Գ.
Էն կատենաչո@ռամբլեռ.ռու-ի վրա նամակ ունես՝ կարդա

----------


## Cesare

Եղավ կնայեմ :
Բայց քյալ տպեր ել կան, որ Չելսի են բալետ անում, բայց Դրոգբաի նկարը ցույց տաս չի իմանա :

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
Չկար !!!

----------


## Guest

> Հաճելի է տեսնել, որ Անգլիայի պրեմիեր լիգայից ամենաշատ երկրպագուներ ունի Չելսին


Բայն նույն ժամանակ շատ տհաճ է տեսնել, որ Իտալիայի :Bad:  առաջնություս այսքան սիրող կա: Իսպանիան լավ առաջնություն ա, բայց Անգլիաին չի հասնի  :Smile:

----------


## John

Զարմանալի է, որ Միլանն ու Արսենալը Ակումբցի երկրպագուներ չունեն…

----------


## Cesare

> Զարմանալի է, որ Միլանն ու Արսենալը Ակումբցի երկրպագուներ չունեն…


Մի հատ ռոսսոներիի ես եմ ճանաչում :   :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

Արսենալը 2-րդ կամ 3-րդ սիրածս թիմն ա

----------


## John

> Մի հատ ռոսսոներիի ես եմ ճանաչում :


Դե Արամն էլ Արսենալա բալետ անում  :LOL:

----------


## Cesare

Զարմանալի է :
Չելսիի թեմայում 6 հոգի քվեարկել ա, որ շատ ա սիրում :
Իսկ ստեղ 5 հոգի Չելսիի երկրպագու :
Չեմ կարծում, որ Չելսիին շատ սիրելով ուրիշ թիմ են երկրպագում :

----------


## Ungrateful

> Զարմանալի է :
> Չելսիի թեմայում 6 հոգի քվեարկել ա, որ շատ ա սիրում :
> Իսկ ստեղ 5 հոգի Չելսիի երկրպագու :
> Չեմ կարծում, որ Չելսիին շատ սիրելով ուրիշ թիմ են երկրպագում :


Ես որ Չելսի եմ քվեարկել... Դե ինչ... աստված էտ 1 հոգու հետ.. ուրեմն ֆուտբոլից հեռու մարդա...   :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Զարմանալի է :
> Չելսիի թեմայում 6 հոգի քվեարկել ա, որ շատ ա սիրում :
> Իսկ ստեղ 5 հոգի Չելսիի երկրպագու :
> Չեմ կարծում, որ Չելսիին շատ սիրելով ուրիշ թիմ են երկրպագում :


կարողա Չելսի սիրում են, բայց իրանց ամենասիրած թիմը չի

----------


## Ungrateful

> կարողա Չելսի սիրում են, բայց իրանց ամենասիրած թիմը չի


Քվեարկուրյան մեջ կա Շատեմ սիրում, Սիրումեմ, 6 հոգի քվեարկելե ՇԱՏ եմ սիրում... այլ ոչ թե Սիրում եմ...  :Ok:

----------


## Աբելյան

ես էլ Վալենսիա եմ շատ-շատ սիրում, բայց ամենասիրածս թիմը չի

----------


## Cesare

> ես էլ Վալենսիա եմ շատ-շատ սիրում, բայց ամենասիրածս թիմը չի


Դե դու միակն ես ու անկրկրկնելին ................  :LOL:

----------


## Adriano_Celentano

Չելսիին եմ երկրպագուն, որովհետև Ջոնն  ու Մարկոն Չելսի են բալետ անում, իսկ իրանք իմ լավ ախպերներն են, ես էլ ֆուտբոլից հեռու մարդ եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Cesare

> Չելսիին եմ երկրպագուն, որովհետև Ջոնն ու Մարկոն Չելսի են բալետ անում, իսկ իրանք իմ լավ ախպերներն են, ես էլ ֆուտբոլից հեռու մարդ եմ


Կայնի գուշակեմ ես աշկիս Հովոն ա :  :LOL:

----------


## John

> Կայնի գուշակեմ ես աշկիս Հովոն ա :


Ո՞վա մեր ախպերը, որ Չելսի ա բալետ անում: Իհարկե Հովոն   :Wink:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Չելսիին եմ երկրպագուն, որովհետև Ջոնն  ու Մարկոն Չելսի են բալետ անում, իսկ իրանք իմ լավ ախպերներն են, ես էլ ֆուտբոլից հեռու մարդ եմ


Լավես անում...  :Wink:

----------


## Davids

Լիվերպուլ!

----------


## Ուրվական

Արդեն քանիիի՜ տարի եղավ... Յուվենտուս:

----------


## Ֆելո

Վալենսիաին եմ շատ սիրում :Love: . չնայած մի քիչ ջղայնացել էի, որ Այմառին վաճառել են, բայց արդեն անցելա... :Smile:

----------


## Rossoner

Մարդ կա միանգամից մի քանի թիմա սիրում, բայց խի ոչ մեկ իմ հետ համաձայն չի?
հա էտ Ինտեռի մեկե Չելսիի մեջ ինչ եք քթել???

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Բարսելոնա~,  Միլան...  :Tongue:

----------


## Godfather

Յուվենտուս

----------


## masivec

Միանշանակ `Միլան :Hands Up:

----------


## NoemI

Իհարկե Բարսելոնա

----------


## Razo

Ախր բարսա սիրողներ ջան ինչ եք գտել էտ թիմի մեջ, ոնց չեք հիասթափվում, անցած տարի, էնքա՜ն կրվավ որ... ?

----------


## Սամվել

> Ախր բարսա սիրողներ ջան ինչ եք գտել էտ թիմի մեջ, ոնց չեք հիասթափվում, անցած տարի, էնքա՜ն կրվավ որ... ?


Ապրե թիմին մի տարվա համար չես սիրում  :Wink:

----------


## Bayern Munchen

FC BAYERN MUNCHEN !!!!
Եվ հետո ոչ թե Մյունխենյան ԲԱՎԱՐԻԱ այլ Բավարիա Մյունխեն կամ ել Մյունխենի Բավարիա :Angry2:

----------


## BOBO

> Եվ հետո ոչ թե Մյունխենյան ԲԱՎԱՐԻԱ այլ Բավարիա Մյունխեն կամ ել Մյունխենի Բավարիա


Էտ էս չեմ գրել, իմ վրա մի ջղայնացի :Jpit:

----------


## Bayern Munchen

> Էտ էս չեմ գրել, իմ վրա մի ջղայնացի


 :Ok:

----------


## Սերխիո

> FC BAYERN MUNCHEN !!!!
> Եվ հետո ոչ թե Մյունխենյան ԲԱՎԱՐԻԱ այլ Բավարիա Մյունխեն կամ ել Մյունխենի Բավարիա


Օֆֆտոպ

ես էլ չեմ սիրում որ ռուսերենից բառացի թարգմանած անգրագետի նման ասում են Մադրիդյան Ռեալ :Angry2:

----------


## Սամվել

> FC BAYERN MUNCHEN !!!!
> Եվ հետո ոչ թե Մյունխենյան ԲԱՎԱՐԻԱ այլ Բավարիա Մյունխեն կամ ել Մյունխենի Բավարիա


Չէի տեսել  :Blush:  .. մերսի Հուշման համար.. Ուղղված է  :Ok:

----------


## BOBO

> Չէի տեսել  .. մերսի Հուշման համար.. Ուղղված է


Ուր կորավ? :Shok:

----------


## FC Bayern

Միայն և միայն Բավարիա Մյունխեն  և Շտուտգարտ !!!!

----------


## FC Bayern

> Միայն և միայն Բավարիա Մյունխեն  և Շտուտգարտ !!!!





Իսկ հարցման դրույթների մեջ ինչու չկա Մյունխենի Բավարիան ??? Մյուսներից պակաս թիմա ??? Էս տարի աշխարհի 8-րդ լավագույն թիմնա ընտ ՈԻԵՖԱ-ի վարկանիշով (գրրծակցով), ինչը նշանակումա որ ավելի առաջա Ինտերից, Ռեալից, Յուվենտուսից (վերջիններս լավագույն տասնյակում չկան)  :Tongue:  :Tongue:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Թիթիզ

Միանշանակ Բարսելոն  :Hands Up:

----------

Լեո (23.06.2009)

----------


## xaladilnick

F.C INTERNAZIONALE ընդմիշտ

----------

BOBO (23.06.2009)

----------


## Venus

նոր տեսա այս թեման :Wink:  ինչպես շատ անգամ եմ ասել   ՄԻԼԱՆ ընդմիշտ  :Smile: 
միշտ այս թիմին եմ սիրել ու կսիրեմ բա?  :Tongue:

----------


## FC Bayern

> նոր տեսա այս թեման ինչպես շատ անգամ եմ ասել   ՄԻԼԱՆ ընդմիշտ 
> միշտ այս թիմին եմ սիրել ու կսիրեմ բա?


Իսկ հարցման դրույթների մեջ ինչու չկա Մյունխենի Բավարիան ??? Մյուսներից պակաս թիմա ??? Էս տարի աշխարհի 8-րդ լավագույն թիմնա ընտ ՈԻԵՖԱ-ի վարկանիշով (գրրծակցով), ինչը նշանակումա որ ավելի առաջա Ինտերից, Ռեալից, Յուվենտուսից (վերջիններս լավագույն տասնյակում չկան)  

Էս ի ասածին ոչ մեկ ուշադրություն չի դարձնում հա  ??? Կարողա մի թիմի անունը ավելացնելը դժվարա ???

----------

Venus (03.09.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Կարողա մի թիմի անունը ավելացնելը դժվարա ???


10 թիմ արդեն նշված ա, իսկ հարցման տարբերակների առավելագույն թիվը 10-ն ա  :Smile:  
Եթե քո թիմը չկա տարբերակների մեջ, պարտադիր չէ քվեարկես, պարզապես կարող ես կարծիքդ գրել  :Smile:

----------


## Արիացի

Միանշանակ՝ Կապանի Գանձասար:

----------

Morpheus_NS (03.09.2009)

----------


## h.s.

Իհարկե Բարսելոնա  :Clapping:   :Victory:

----------

Yellow Raven (17.09.2009), Ապե Ջան (02.09.2009), Լեո (02.09.2009)

----------


## Yevuk

Միլան forever!!!!  :Victory:

----------

Venus (03.09.2009)

----------


## Արամ

Իհարկե` Գազմյաս

----------


## Venus

> Իսկ հարցման դրույթների մեջ ինչու չկա Մյունխենի Բավարիան ??? Մյուսներից պակաս թիմա ??? Էս տարի աշխարհի 8-րդ լավագույն թիմնա ընտ ՈԻԵՖԱ-ի վարկանիշով (գրրծակցով), ինչը նշանակումա որ ավելի առաջա Ինտերից, Ռեալից, Յուվենտուսից (վերջիններս լավագույն տասնյակում չկան)  
> 
> Էս ի ասածին ոչ մեկ ուշադրություն չի դարձնում հա  ??? Կարողա մի թիմի անունը ավելացնելը դժվարա ???


իմ կարծիքով էլ ճիշտ կլիներ Վալենսիայի կամ էլ Չելսիի փոխարեն  գրել հենց Բավարիան,. գերմանական ակումբներն էլ են համաշխարհային ֆուտբոլի գերակումբներ ու հաստատ ոչ պակաս երկրպագուներ ունեն, պետք չէ անտեսել  :Xeloq:

----------


## Venus

Կարծիքս մի անգամ էլ ասեմ Milan forever  :Tongue:

----------

Legolas (17.09.2009), Yevuk (03.09.2009)

----------


## FC Bayern

> իմ կարծիքով էլ ճիշտ կլիներ Վալենսիայի կամ էլ Չելսիի փոխարեն  գրել հենց Բավարիան,. գերմանական ակումբներն էլ են համաշխարհային ֆուտբոլի գերակումբներ ու հաստատ ոչ պակաս երկրպագուներ ունեն, պետք չէ անտեսել


Մերսի Վենուս ջան: Իմ կարծիքին համամիտ լինելու համար  :Smile:

----------

Venus (04.09.2009)

----------


## Mar

Իհարկե, Բարսանա իմ թիմթ, իսկական թիմ  ասվածը ինքնա…
Չնայած ես Բարսելոնային երկրպագել եմ Ռոլանդինյոյի շնորհիվ,երբ Ռոլանդինյոն գնաց Միլան, դա ինձ  չխանգարեց մնալԲարսայի հետ…Ու իմիջայլոց, տանել չեմ կարող էդ Միլանին…

----------


## Venus

> Իհարկե, Բարսանա իմ թիմթ, իսկական թիմ  ասվածը ինքնա…
> Չնայած ես Բարսելոնային երկրպագել եմ Ռոլանդինյոյի շնորհիվ,երբ Ռոլանդինյոն գնաց Միլան, դա ինձ  չխանգարեց մնալԲարսայի հետ…Ու իմիջայլոց, տանել չեմ կարող էդ Միլանին…


Խնդրում եմ ավելի հարգալից վերաբերվել մյուս թիմերին, "_տանել չես կարող այդ Միլանին_" արտահայտությունը շատ տգեղ էր ու հակառակն այս թեմային , ստեղ գրում ենք սիրած թիմերի մասին ոչ թե չսիրած.... 

Թեմայից չշեղվելու համար ասեմ որ իմ սիրած թիմը Միլանն է  :Tongue: 

Սիրում եմ նաև Ռոմա, Յուվենթուս, Ինտեր ակումբներին  :Smile:

----------

Legolas (17.09.2009)

----------


## davidus

ՌԵԱԼ ՄԱԴՐԻԴ...  :Hands Up: 

նայելով քվեարկման արդյունքներին բարսայի երկրպագուները ավելի շատ են....  :Angry2: 

պետք ա քայլեր ձեռնարկվեն... :Goblin:

----------

Ambrosine (17.09.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> ՌԵԱԼ ՄԱԴՐԻԴ... 
> 
> նայելով քվեարկման արդյունքներին բարսայի երկրպագուները ավելի շատ են.... 
> 
> պետք ա քայլեր ձեռնարկվեն...


Ռեալին Բարսայից շատ ձայն ապահովելու միակը տարբերակը քվեարկության արդյունքները կեղծելն ա  :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Իհարկե, Բարսանա իմ թիմթ, իսկական թիմ  ասվածը ինքնա…
> Չնայած ես Բարսելոնային երկրպագել եմ Ռոլանդինյոյի շնորհիվ,երբ Ռոլանդինյոն գնաց Միլան, դա ինձ  չխանգարեց մնալԲարսայի հետ…Ու իմիջայլոց, տանել չեմ կարող էդ Միլանին…


Ռոլանդինյոյին ես էլ էի շատ սիրում :Love:

----------


## Լեո

> Ռոլանդինյոյին ես էլ էի շատ սիրում


Ռոնալդինյոյին ես հիմա էլ եմ շատ սիրում  :Love:

----------


## davidus

> Ռեալին Բարսայից շատ ձայն ապահովելու միակը տարբերակը քվեարկության արդյունքները կեղծելն ա


Լեո ջան, բա որ կեղծենք???? մեկա չես իմանա... :Jpit: 
կմտածեմ էտ ուղղությամբ, շատ էլ գայթակղիչ առաջարկ էր...  :Think:   :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իհարկե, Բարսանա իմ թիմթ, *իսկական թիմ  ասվածը ինքնա…*


Նայած՝ ում համար:




> Թեմայից չշեղվելու համար ասեմ որ իմ սիրած թիմը Միլանն է 
> 
> Սիրում եմ նաև Ռոմա, Յուվենթուս, Ինտեր ակումբներին


Սա մոտավորապես նույնն է, ոնց-որ ես ասեմ հետևյալը՝
սիրածս թիմը Ռեալն է:
Սիրում եմ նաև Դեպորտիվո, Վալենսիա, Բարսելոն ակումբները:  :Wink: 




> Լեո ջան, բա որ կեղծենք???? մեկա չես իմանա...
> կմտածեմ էտ ուղղությամբ, շատ էլ գայթակղիչ առաջարկ էր...


Կեղծելը խնդիր չի, բայց դրա կարիքը ամենևին չկա :Wink:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Սա նույնն է, ոնց-որ ես ասեմ հետևյալը՝
> սիրածս թիմը Ռեալն է:
> Սիրում եմ նաև Դեպորտիվո, Վալենսիա, Բարսելոն ակումբները:


Աստղ ջան, մի մոռացի, որ ինքը աղջիկ ա :Smile:

----------

davidus (18.09.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան, մի մոռացի, որ ինքը աղջիկ ա


Համէ՞՞՞  :Shok:   :Lol2:

----------


## davidus

> *Կեղծելը խնդիր չի*, բայց դրա կարիքը ամենևին չկա


 :Shok:  էս փաստորեն մենակ ես չեմ, որ կեղծելու ձևերը գիտեմ, հա???  :Hands Up: 
ընդամենը 5 ձայն ա պակասում հավասարվելու համար...... 
հեսա ագիտացիան կսկսենք.....  :Cool:

----------


## Venus

> Աստղ ջան, մի մոռացի, որ ինքը աղջիկ ա


Ստեղ ի՞նչ կապ ունի աղջիկը, հա իմ ամենասիրած թիմը, որին միշտ երկրպագել եմ ու կերկրպագեմ դա Միլանն է, Միլանից հետո այն ինչ իտալական է իմ համար հարազատ է. եթե որևէ իտալական թիմ , թեկուզ Ուդինեզեն, կամ Կիևոն խաղա մեկ այլ երկրի թիմի հետ ես կերկրպագեմ իտալականին, որովհետև իմ տարերքն իտալական ֆուտբոլն է, Իտալիայի հավաքականը, լա՞վ  :Smile:  
Թե չէ ամեն մարդ նույն ձև չի կարող մտածել, Աստղ ջան դու մենակ Ռեալին ես  սիրում,  քեզ ոչ մեկ չի ասում թե ասա մյուս իսպանական թիմերին էլ ես սիրում, ուրեմն դու սիրում ես Ռեալին , ու ոչ թե Իսպանական ֆուտբոլը

----------


## Venus

> Համէ՞՞՞


Համել ի՞նչ  :Think:

----------


## Լեո

> Համել ի՞նչ


Աստղ ջան, Astgh-ն ասում ա «համէ», որ թե «համ էլ»  :Jpit:  «Համէ»-ն թուրքահայերի բարբառից ա  :Jpit:

----------

Venus (18.09.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ստեղ ի՞նչ կապ ունի աղջիկը, հա իմ ամենասիրած թիմը, որին միշտ երկրպագել եմ ու կերկրպագեմ դա Միլանն է, Միլանից հետո այն ինչ իտալական է իմ համար հարազատ է. եթե որևէ իտալական թիմ , թեկուզ Ուդինեզեն, կամ Կիևոն խաղա մեկ այլ երկրի թիմի հետ ես կերկրպագեմ իտալականին, որովհետև իմ տարերքն իտալական ֆուտբոլն է, Իտալիայի հավաքականը, լա՞վ  
> Թե չէ ամեն մարդ նույն ձև չի կարող մտածել, Աստղ ջան դու մենակ Ռեալին ես  սիրում,  քեզ ոչ մեկ չի ասում թե ասա մյուս իսպանական թիմերին էլ ես սիրում, ուրեմն դու սիրում ես Ռեալին , ու ոչ թե Իսպանական ֆուտբոլը


Վենուս ջան, ես սիրում եմ Ռեալը. ու դրանով ամեն ինչ ասված է :Smile:  Այսինքն՝ չեմ կարող սիրել ոչ Վալենսիա, ոչ Դեպորտիվո, ոչ էլ առավել ևս ու հատկապես Բարսելոն: Ուրիշ երկրների թիմերի հետ խաղալիս, իսպանականի կողմից կլինեմ, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ սիրում եմ այդ ակումբը: Համակրելը այլ է, օրինակ՝ Ատլետիկ Բիլբաո:



> Համել ի՞նչ





> Աստղ ջան, Astgh-ն ասում ա «համէ», որ թե «համ էլ»  «Համէ»-ն թուրքահայերի բարբառից ա


Ուղղակի պետք էր իմ արձագանքը հասկանալ Հայկի գրառմանը. ես էլ տղա չեմ  :Smile: :

----------

Venus (19.09.2009), Մանուլ (18.09.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> չեմ կարող սիրել ոչ Վալենսիա, ոչ Դեպորտիվո,


Իսկ ի՞նչն ա քեզ խանգարում սիրել էդ թիմերը: Ես որ շատ եմ սիրում Վալենսիային, Սևիլիային ու Վիլիառեալին:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իսկ ի՞նչն ա քեզ խանգարում սիրել էդ թիմերը: Ես որ շատ եմ սիրում Վալենսիային, Սևիլիային ու Վիլիառեալին:


Ես մենակ Ռեալն եմ սիրում, վերջ: Մյուս թիմերի խաղը որ չնայեմ էլ, հաստատ կլուսացնեմ: Իսկ որոշ խաղերի դեպքում հնարավոր է, որ ինչ-որ մեկի կողմից լինեմ, ինչ-որ մրցաշրջանի ընթացքում գուցե համակրեմ և այլ ակումբների՝ տարբեր առաջնություններից, բայց էլի չի նշանակում, որ այդ ակումբը սիրում եմ: Իմ համար չկա առաջնային ակումբ, երկրորդական ակումբ... կա միայն Ռեալ:

----------

Amourchik (19.09.2009), davidus (19.09.2009)

----------


## davidus

ոնց չեմ սիրում մեկ խաղացողի վրա հենված թիմերը.....  :Bad:   բա որ հանկարծ խաղի ընթացքում  տալիս խեղճի ոտքը ջարդում են, ու պահեստայինի նստարանին նստեցնում.....  :LOL:  ամբողջ թիմով "կպնում " են դարպասներին ու խորը պաշտպանություն մտնում  :LOL: 

դե երևի պարզա, թե որ թիմին եմ ակնարկում...  :Diablo:

----------

FC Bayern (19.09.2009), Ապե Ջան (19.09.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> ոնց չեմ սիրում մեկ խաղացողի վրա հենված թիմերը.....   բա որ հանկարծ խաղի ընթացքում  տալիս խեղճի ոտքը ջարդում են, ու պահեստայինի նստարանին նստեցնում.....  ամբողջ թիմով "կպնում " են դարպասներին ու խորը պաշտպանություն մտնում 
> 
> դե երևի պարզա, թե որ թիմին եմ ակնարկում...


Ռեալի՞ հետ ես  :Think:

----------


## davidus

> Ռեալի՞ հետ ես


չէէէէ....  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  կարաս 3 անգամից գուշակի???? :Wink:

----------


## HHayko

_BARCELONA FOREVER_

----------

Լեո (19.09.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> չէէէէ....  կարաս 3 անգամից գուշակի????


Ռեա՞լ  :Think:

----------


## davidus

> Ռեա՞լ


այ մարդ ասեցինք չէ էլի, մնաց 2 հնարավորություն...  :Jpit:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

BARCELONA FOREVER

----------


## Amourchik

մի բան ասեմ էլի.... :Blush: 
Մարդ կա հազար անգամ գրում ա , որ այսինչ թիմի երկրպագուն ա, հասկացանք , բան չունենք ասելու , բայց ամեն գրառման հետևից կարիք չկա երևի ասել, թե դու որ թիմի երկրպագուն ես:Օրինակ մեկը գրում ա ՝«ես սիրում եմ Ռեալին», հաջորդում ա՝«ես էլ <x> թիմին», գրում են ՝«ես էլ Բավարիայի երկրպագու եմ», հաջորդում ա՝«հա ի՞նչ անեմ, ես էլ<x> թիմի երկրպագուն եմ», գրում են՝«ես էլ Գանձասարին եմ սիրում», հաջորդում ա՝«վա՞յ ես էլ բա <x> թիմին եմ սիրում» և այսպես շարունակ հազար անգամ ասվում ա նույն թիմի մասին, կարծում եմ, որ եթե ամեն մեկս մեկական անգամ արդեն նշել ենք , թե որ թիմի երկրպագուն ենք, կարիք չկա ամեն գրառումից հետո հիշեցնել մեր երկրպագած թիմի անունը :Think: 

Ներսես  խնդրում եմ չտուգանես էլի,ուղղակի չդիմացա :Blush:

----------

Ambrosine (19.09.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> այ մարդ ասեցինք չէ էլի, մնաց 2 հնարավորություն...


Դավ ջան, կարո՞ղ ա Ռեալ  :Think:

----------


## davidus

> Դավ ջան, կարո՞ղ ա Ռեալ


Լեո ջան.... կենտրոնացի... մնաց մի հնարավորություն......  ես հավատում եմ որ դու կգտնես ճիշտ պատասխանը..... դե......  :Clapping:   :Clapping:   :Jpit:

----------


## Լեո

> Լեո ջան.... կենտրոնացի... մնաց մի հնարավորություն......  ես հավատում եմ որ դու կգտնես ճիշտ պատասխանը..... դե......


Հաաաաա, գտել եմ  :Hands Up:  ՌԵԱԼ  :Jpit:

----------


## davidus

> Հաաաաա, գտել եմ  ՌԵԱԼ


ախր չի կարելի չէ..... մարդկանց բա սենց հուսախաբ կանեն...  :Cray: 
իսկ ես հույս ունեյի որ վերջապես կտաս բարսայի անունը ... :Cray: 
լավ էլի Լեո ջան...  :Cray:

----------

FC Bayern (20.09.2009)

----------


## Farfalla

Արդեն 8 տարիա  :Love:  *Լիվերպուլի*  :Love:  երկրպագու եմ: Մնացած բոլոր թիմերը իմ համար հավասար են:

----------


## Ozon

Չհասկացանք էս ուրա Բավարիաի անունը
ԲԱՎԱՐԻԱ ՄՅՈՒՆԽԵՆ ՄԻԱՆՇԱՆԱԿ

----------


## Ապե Ջան

ԲԱՐՍԵԼՈՆԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱ

----------


## BOBO

> Չհասկացանք էս ուրա Բավարիաի անունը
> ԲԱՎԱՐԻԱ ՄՅՈՒՆԽԵՆ ՄԻԱՆՇԱՆԱԿ


դե 10տարբերակից ավել չի լինում, մի վախտ մոդերատորը ավելացլեր էր հետո ակումբը թարմացրին կորավ

----------


## Surveyr

> մի բան ասեմ էլի....
> Մարդ կա հազար անգամ գրում ա , որ այսինչ թիմի երկրպագուն ա, հասկացանք , բան չունենք ասելու , բայց ամեն գրառման հետևից կարիք չկա երևի ասել, թե դու որ թիմի երկրպագուն ես:Օրինակ մեկը գրում ա ՝«ես սիրում եմ Ռեալին», հաջորդում ա՝«ես էլ <x> թիմին», գրում են ՝«ես էլ Բավարիայի երկրպագու եմ», հաջորդում ա՝«հա ի՞նչ անեմ, ես էլ<x> թիմի երկրպագուն եմ», գրում են՝«ես էլ Գանձասարին եմ սիրում», հաջորդում ա՝«վա՞յ ես էլ բա <x> թիմին եմ սիրում» և այսպես շարունակ հազար անգամ ասվում ա նույն թիմի մասին, կարծում եմ, որ եթե ամեն մեկս մեկական անգամ արդեն նշել ենք , թե որ թիմի երկրպագուն ենք, կարիք չկա ամեն գրառումից հետո հիշեցնել մեր երկրպագած թիմի անունը
> 
> Ներսես  խնդրում եմ չտուգանես էլի,ուղղակի չդիմացա


Հա բայց Գանձասարին ես էլ եմ սիրում  :Pardon:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հա բայց Գանձասարին ես էլ եմ սիրում


Խոսքը կոնկրետ Գանձասարին չէր վերաբերում, այլ՝ երևույթին, երբ կան մարդիկ, որ իրենց պարտքն են համարում յուրաքանչյուր էջում նշել, որ այսինչ ակումբի երկրպագուն են: Մի անգամ ասեցիք, դեռ քվեարկեցիք էլ, հասկացանք, ապրեք, բավական է:

----------


## Երվանդ

Սիրում եմ Բարսելոնա ակումբին :Love: , ուրախանում եմ Ռեալի :Bad:  անհաջողություններից :Jpit:

----------

h.s. (03.11.2009), Ապե Ջան (03.11.2009)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ես ԴԱՐ Ակումբի երկրպագուն եմ, երդվյալ, էն էլ  :Smile: 

Հա, իսկ ֆուտբոլայիններից՝ Յուվենտուս, Պառավ Լեդիս  :Love:

----------

Legolas (03.11.2009), Դատարկություն (03.11.2009), Լ.յ.ո.վ. (04.11.2009), Մանուլ (03.11.2009)

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

*Յուվենտուս*  :Clapping: 
_Բայց որ  մի երկու "զապ-չաստ" փոխեին լավ կլիներ_

----------


## Yeghoyan

Բարսելոնա :Blush:

----------

h.s. (04.11.2009)

----------


## Legolas

> Բարսելոնա


էսօրվա ազիզ օրով բացահայտեցիր էլի քեզ :Angry2:  :Angry2: 
 էսօր,մեկ օրով , իմ սիրած ակումբը Կազանի Ռուբինն ա :Clapping:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> էսօրվա ազիզ օրով բացահայտեցիր էլի քեզ


էլ ինչի՞ կղժժաս

 :LOL: ես ի՞նչ մեղավորեմ, որ մարդիկ լավ են խաղում :Xeloq: հազարից մեկ եմ ֆուտբոլ նայում ու իրանց խաղնա դուրս գալիս, իմ համեստ կարծիքով ասեմ, որ մարդիկ ճիշտ են աշխատում, դրա համար էլ էսօր լավ թիմ ունեն :Tongue:

----------


## Նանո

Կարծում եմ, որ դա ավել*Ն*որդ հարց է. երկրպագուն միայն ՌԵԱԼԻՆՆ է լինում: :Tease:  :Clapping:

----------

Ambrosine (15.11.2009)

----------


## h.s.

> Կարծում եմ, որ դա ավել*Ն*որդ հարց է. երկրպագուն միայն ՌԵԱԼԻՆՆ է լինում:


Դե Աստղի քուրը ուրիշ բան դժվար էլ ասեր :Smile:

----------

Աբելյան (16.11.2009)

----------


## DavitH

Barca ու վերջ

----------

h.s. (15.11.2009), Yellow Raven (15.11.2009)

----------


## dvgray

Յուվենթուսը ալամ աշխարհի վերջն ա

----------


## Ungrateful

Hala Madrid!  :Rolleyes:   :Love:  
Արքայական Real :Love:

----------

Ambrosine (15.11.2009)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Hala Madrid!   
> Արքայական Real


արքայական մենակ անուննա մնացել :Blush:   :LOL:

----------

h.s. (16.11.2009), Yellow Raven (16.11.2009)

----------


## Haykolo007

> արքայական մենակ անուննա մնացել



այո հիմա արքայական չի,ես էլ եմ համաձայան,
այ երբ մի քանի տարի առաջ խաղում էին իսկական արքաներ(Zidane,Ronaldo,Beckham,R. Carlos,Figo,Owen,Morientes,Raul,Casilis,Samuel...)իսկապես արքայական էր,բոլորը արքա էին

----------


## Haykolo007

Իսկ իմ սիրած թիմը Բրազլիայի Corintiansn-ն է,որովհետեւ այնտեղ է խաղում իմ սիրած ֆուտբոլիստը Ռոնալդոն

քվեարկել եմ Միլանի օգտին...Ռոնալդինյո առաջ

----------

Cesare (20.11.2009), Venus (19.11.2009)

----------


## Vrayml

ԲՆԱԿԱՆԱԲԱՐ   Բարսելոնայի

----------


## Ambrosine

> ԲՆԱԿԱՆԱԲԱՐ   Բարսելոնայի


 :Xeloq: 

Օրը մեկին ես երկրպագու՞մ, թե՞ էս անգամ էլ Բարսելոն ես գրել՝ մտածելով, որ Ռեալ գրելու համար են նախորդ գրառումդ ջնջել :Jpit:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Օրը մեկին ես երկրպագու՞մ, թե՞ էս անգամ էլ Բարսելոն ես գրել՝ մտածելով, որ Ռեալ գրելու համար են նախորդ գրառումդ ջնջել


չէ Աստղուլյա :Tongue:  էս անգամ լավ էլ գրելա մարդը :Wink:   :LOL: 
կարգին ճաշակով մարդա երևում :Xeloq:

----------


## Ambrosine

> չէ Աստղուլյա էս անգամ լավ էլ գրելա մարդը 
> կարգին ճաշակով մարդա երևում


 :Nono: 
Հա, կարգին ճաշակով մարդ ա երևում... հարցման արդյունքները նայի :Jpit: 
Նախորդ անգամ էլ հիերոգրել էր, որ լավագույնը միշտ էլ Ռեալն է եղել :Hahax:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Հա, կարգին ճաշակով մարդ ա երևում... հարցման արդյունքները նայի
> Նախորդ անգամ էլ հիերոգրել էր, որ լավագույնը միշտ էլ Ռեալն է եղել


դրա համար էլ գրելա՝ 




> ԲՆԱԿԱՆԱԲԱՐ   Բարսելոնայի


 :LOL: երևի սպասենք երրորդ գրառմանը :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (09.12.2009)

----------


## Vrayml

Լավ ինչ եք վիճում, ինձ թվում է մարդու կարծիքը շատ հեշտ կարող է փոխվել, ես էլ երկու թմերին էլ սիրում եմ...

----------


## Vah

Դուրս գալիսա Արսենալը :Hands Up: 
Չեմ սիրում Բարսելոնա ու Ռեալ

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Դուրս գալիսա Արսենալը
> Չեմ սիրում Բարսելոնա ու Ռեալ


Բայց հազվադեպա լինում, որ Բարսա ռեալ չեն սիրում :Ok:

----------


## Gayl

> Դուրս գալիսա Արսենալը
> Չեմ սիրում Բարսելոնա ու Ռեալ


Վերջապես այս ֆորումում ևս մեկ Արսենալցի :Smile:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Վերջապես այս ֆորումում ևս մեկ Արսենալցի


հա լավ թիմա, բայց դե ես Բարսելոնա եմ :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------

h.s. (11.12.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> հա լավ թիմա, բայց դե ես Բարսելոնա եմ


Բարսելոնը իմ վրա ընդհանրապես չի գալիս,ինչքան ստավկա եմ դրել վերջին վարյանտ քաշելա,Ռուբինի երկու խաղերին էլ վստահեցի քաշեց,երեկ էլ  տարավ բերեց բոլշե խաղաց ու էլի քաշեց,Ռեալի խաղին էլ էլի ինքը քաշեց :LOL: :
Ռեալն էլ Բարսան էլ լավն են,չնայած էս տարի Ռեալը ոնց որ ավելի ա դուրս գալիս,ուղակի ես իսպանակ ղզիկ ֆուտբոլը էտքան էլ չեմ սիրում:

----------


## h.s.

> Բարսելոնը իմ վրա ընդհանրապես չի գալիս,ինչքան ստավկա եմ դրել վերջին վարյանտ քաշելա,Ռուբինի երկու խաղերին էլ վստահեցի քաշեց,երեկ էլ  տարավ բերեց բոլշե խաղաց ու էլի քաշեց,Ռեալի խաղին էլ էլի ինքը քաշեց:
> Ռեալն էլ Բարսան էլ լավն են,չնայած էս տարի Ռեալը ոնց որ ավելի ա դուրս գալիս,ուղակի ես իսպանակ *ղզիկ* ֆուտբոլը էտքան էլ չեմ սիրում:


Ղզիկը որսա՞ :Shok:  Անգլիայում առաջնայինը իրար ջարդելնա, իսկ Իսպանիայում տեխնիկան :Cool:

----------

Ապե Ջան (11.12.2009)

----------


## Cesare

*




 h.s.-ի խոսքերից
					

Ղզիկը որսա՞ Անգլիայում առաջնայինը իրար ջարդելնա, իսկ Իսպանիայում տեխնիկան


Ֆուտբոլը թիմային խաղ ա ու ոչ թե մի հոգու խաղ, Ֆուտբլում առաջնայինը տակտիկան ա !! Իսկական ֆուտբոլ խաղում են Անգլիայում ... ու եթե մտածում եք որ  Անգլիայում առաջնայինը իրար ջարդելնա լավա գնացեք պլյաժնի վալեբոլ նայեք ....*

----------

Gayl (12.12.2009), Արամ (12.12.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> Ղզիկը որսա՞ Անգլիայում առաջնայինը իրար ջարդելնա, իսկ Իսպանիայում տեխնիկան


Կներես մենք ֆուտբոլի մասին ենք խոսու՞մ:Իսկ դու երբևէ ֆուտբոլ դիտե՞լ ես: :Think: 
Էտ երբվանից Անգլիացիները սկսեցին առանց տեխնիկա խաղալ ուղակի ավելի գեղեցիկ ու հաճելի ես խաղը դիտում երբ մրցավարը թողում է գնդակի համար պայքարեն,ոչ թե մի հատ թեթև հրում են վռազ շվվոցը քցումա,արի քեզ առաջնություն ասեմ գնա նայի,եթե դու իսպանիայի այդպիսի ոճը տեխնիկա ես անվանում ուրեմն Բրազիլական առաջնություն նայի:

----------

Cesare (12.12.2009)

----------


## h.s.

> Կներես մենք ֆուտբոլի մասին ենք խոսու՞մ:Իսկ դու երբևէ ֆուտբոլ դիտե՞լ ես:
> Էտ երբվանից Անգլիացիները սկսեցին առանց տեխնիկա խաղալ ուղակի ավելի գեղեցիկ ու հաճելի ես խաղը դիտում երբ մրցավարը թողում է գնդակի համար պայքարեն,ոչ թե մի հատ թեթև հրում են վռազ շվվոցը քցումա,արի քեզ առաջնություն ասեմ գնա նայի,եթե դու իսպանիայի այդպիսի ոճը տեխնիկա ես անվանում ուրեմն Բրազիլական առաջնություն նայի:


Ֆուտբոլ շուտվանից եմ նայում ու քո խորհուրդների կարիքը չունեմ, դրանք քեզ պահի, ես ինքս կորոշեմ թե ինչը նայեմ: Ամեն մարդ ունի իրա կարծիքը ու պետք չի դրանք մյուսների վզին փաթաթել: Ու հենց ընենց չեն ասում, որ Բարսելոնը ամենասիրուն խաղնա խաղում աշխարհում:

----------


## Gayl

> Ֆուտբոլ շուտվանից եմ նայում ու քո խորհուրդների կարիքը չունեմ, դրանք քեզ պահի, ես ինքս կորոշեմ թե ինչը նայեմ: Ամեն մարդ ունի իրա կարծիքը ու պետք չի դրանք մյուսների վզին փաթաթել: Ու հենց ընենց չեն ասում, որ Բարսելոնը ամենասիրուն խաղնա խաղում աշխարհում:


Ավելի հանգիստ,այդքան ագռեսիվ պետք չի կարողա հակառակ էֆեկտը ստացվի:
Էտ ովա ասե՞լ :Shok: ,միթե՞ այսօր Բարսան աշխարհի ամենասիրուն խաղնա խաղում:
Գրեթե ամեն տարի մեկ անգլիական թիմ դուրս է գալիս Չեմպիոնների լիգայի ֆինալ:
Արի Բարսային ու Ռեալին դիր մի կողմ,տակը զիբիլ մնաց,մեկ Վալենսիայի խաղերն են հետաքրքիր մեկ էլ Սեվիլիայի,նայել չի լինում:

----------

Cesare (12.12.2009)

----------


## Cesare

*




 h.s.-ի խոսքերից
					

Ֆուտբոլ շուտվանից եմ նայում ու քո խորհուրդների կարիքը չունեմ, դրանք քեզ պահի, ես ինքս կորոշեմ թե ինչը նայեմ: Ամեն մարդ ունի իրա կարծիքը ու պետք չի դրանք մյուսների վզին փաթաթել: Ու հենց ընենց չեն ասում, որ Բարսելոնը ամենասիրուն խաղնա խաղում աշխարհում:


Բարսելոնը ամենասիրուն խաղնա խաղում աշխարհում ըտեղից եզրակացնում ես, որ Անգլիայում տեխնիկա չկա ??  Եթե հաշվենք որ դուսն էլ ձյուն չի գալիս Կրիզիսն էլ Ադրիան Մուտուի վրա համարյա չի ազդել Անգլիայում վաապշե ռեգբի են խաղում ...  Իրոք որ պետք չէ սեփական կարծիքը ուիրշի վզին փաթաթել ...
*

----------


## Gayl

Անգամ «Ո՞ր ակումբի երկրպագուն եք» տաս թմից 4 ը անգլիական են,միայն թե կարելի էր Մանչեստր Սիթին էլ ավելացնել,մեկ էլ Վալենսիայի տեղը Ռոման ավելի շատ կսազեր:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Բայց իրոք Բարսելոնն ամենագեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլն է խաղում: Ասեմ ավելին, պետք եղած ժամանակ էլ չոր ու կոշտ խաղով ճի զիջում անգլիական գրանդներին: Միայն վերջին մի քանի տարիներին Բարսելոնի հաղթանականերն անգլիական թիմերի նկատմամբ բավական են համոզվելու համար: ՉԼ-ում հաղթանակակները եզրափակիչներում Արսենալի և Մանչեսթրի նկատմամբ այս ամենի վառ ապացույց: Եվ պետք է շեշտել, որ այդ խաղերում Բարսելոնը գերազանցել է իր մրցակիցներին  և տեխնիկայով, և արագաուժային ցուցանիշներով:

----------

h.s. (12.12.2009), Yellow Raven (12.12.2009)

----------


## BOBO

> Անգամ «Ո՞ր ակումբի երկրպագուն եք» տաս թմից 4 ը անգլիական են,միայն թե կարելի էր Մանչեստր Սիթին էլ ավելացնել,մեկ էլ Վալենսիայի տեղը Ռոման ավելի շատ կսազեր:


Արսենալի տեղը կսազեր ամենաքիչնա :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (12.12.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> Բայց իրոք Բարսելոնն ամենագեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլն է խաղում: Ասեմ ավելին, պետք եղած ժամանակ էլ չոր ու կոշտ խաղով ճի զիջում անգլիական գրանդներին: Միայն վերջին մի քանի տարիներին Բարսելոնի հաղթանականերն անգլիական թիմերի նկատմամբ բավական են համոզվելու համար: ՉԼ-ում հաղթանակակները եզրափակիչներում Արսենալի և Մանչեսթրի նկատմամբ այս ամենի վառ ապացույց: Եվ պետք է շեշտել, որ այդ խաղերում Բարսելոնը գերազանցել է իր մրցակիցներին  և տեխնիկայով, և արագաուժային ցուցանիշներով:


Մարկիզ եկենք խոսենք ներկայով,Լիվերպուլն էլ կարողանումա երեք զրո կրվի հետո հաղթի,բայց այս տարի Փյունիկի մակարդակի խաղ ցույց տվեց ու արժանին ստացավ,Բարսան էլ քիչ էր մնում թռներ խմբից,բախտը բերեց:
Այս տարի իրա խաղը էտքան էլ դուրս չի գալիս:

----------


## Gayl

> Արսենալի տեղը կսազեր ամենաքիչնա


Արսենալի տեղը տաս հատ Բարսա չէր սազի:

----------

Cesare (12.12.2009)

----------


## Cesare

> Բայց իրոք Բարսելոնն ամենագեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլն է խաղում: Ասեմ ավելին, պետք եղած ժամանակ էլ չոր ու կոշտ խաղով ճի զիջում անգլիական գրանդներին: Միայն վերջին մի քանի տարիներին Բարսելոնի հաղթանականերն անգլիական թիմերի նկատմամբ բավական են համոզվելու համար: ՉԼ-ում հաղթանակակները եզրափակիչներում Արսենալի և Մանչեսթրի նկատմամբ այս ամենի վառ ապացույց: Եվ պետք է շեշտել, որ այդ խաղերում Բարսելոնը գերազանցել է իր մրցակիցներին  և տեխնիկայով, և արագաուժային ցուցանիշներով:


Ռուբինը տեսավ Բարսան ու հաղթեց Բարսան, հաղթեց բոլոր առումներով, ուրեմն Ռուբինը ինչ ավելիսիրուն ու ավելիուժեղ ֆուտբոլ ա խաղում քան բարսան ?

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Մարկիզ եկենք խոսենք ներկայով,Լիվերպուլն էլ կարողանումա երեք զրո կրվի հետո հաղթի,բայց այս տարի Փյունիկի մակարդակի խաղ ցույց տվեց ու արժանին ստացավ,Բարսան էլ քիչ էր մնում թռներ խմբից,բախտը բերեց:
> Այս տարի իրա խաղը էտքան էլ դուրս չի գալիս:


Չէ, բախտը բերելը կարծում եմ չափազանցված է: Մի թիմը չի կարող անընդհատ հաղթել, անընդհատ խաղալ նույն բարձրության վրա: Ասելս այն չէ, որ Բարսան վատ է խաղում: Ոչ, ուղղակի այնպես չի խաղում, ինչպես անցյալ տարի: Այ, սրա հետ համամիտ եմ: Վերջիվերջո, թիմում փոփոխություններ են եղել, ընդ որում՝ կարևոր փոփոխություններ, թիմն ու մարզիչը կարծես դեռևս նոր տակտիկական սխեմաների փնտրտուքների մեջ են: Օրինակ՝ Մեսսիի խաղալը այլ խաղային գոտիներում: Ի տարբերություն նախորդ տարվա իր աջ հարձակվողի գոտում խաղալուց, այս տարի Մեսսին հաճախ է հայտնվում կենտրոնում: Ինիեստան անցյալ տարի խաղում էր կենտրոնում՝ քիչ դեպի ձախ: Խաղում էր որպես մաքուր կիսապաշտպան: Այս տարի հիմնականում խաղում է աջ եզրում: Անցյալ տարի թիմը խաղում էր երեք հարձակվողներով, այս տարի հաճախ երկու… և այլն:

Բացի այդ հակառակորդներն արդեն սովորել են Բարսայի խաղաոճին, կարողանում են պայքարել և դա ավելի է դժվարացնում վիճակը:

Այո, համաձայն եմ, որ Բարսան այս տարի ավելի թույլ է խաղում, քան անցյալ տարի: Բայց դրա պատճառներն օբյեկտիվ են: Միևնույն թիմը չի կարող ամեն տարի 5 գավաթ տանել: :Smile:

----------

h.s. (12.12.2009)

----------


## h.s.

> Ավելի հանգիստ,այդքան ագռեսիվ պետք չի կարողա հակառակ էֆեկտը ստացվի:
> Էտ ովա ասե՞լ,միթե՞ այսօր Բարսան աշխարհի ամենասիրուն խաղնա խաղում:
> Գրեթե ամեն տարի մեկ անգլիական թիմ դուրս է գալիս Չեմպիոնների լիգայի ֆինալ:
> Արի Բարսային ու Ռեալին դիր մի կողմ,տակը զիբիլ մնաց,մեկ Վալենսիայի խաղերն են հետաքրքիր մեկ էլ Սեվիլիայի,նայել չի լինում:


Էտ մի հոգի չի ասել, մասնագետների գերակշիռ մասը: Բարսան էս մրցաշրջանում մի քիչ թուլացրելա խաղը, բայց անցած մրցաշրջանում հաստատ աշխարհում ամենասիրունը իրա խաղն էր: Եթե քո ասածով նայենք, էս տարի Սեվիլիայի խաղը Լիվերպուլի խաղից թե քանի անգամա լավ, դու որոշի:




> *
> Բարսելոնը ամենասիրուն խաղնա խաղում աշխարհում ըտեղից եզրակացնում ես, որ Անգլիայում տեխնիկա չկա ?? 
> *


Ես տենց բան չեմ ասել: Քո ենթադրությունները ինձ մի վերագրի :Wink: 




> Անգամ «Ո՞ր ակումբի երկրպագուն եք» տաս թմից 4 ը անգլիական են,միայն թե կարելի էր Մանչեստր Սիթին էլ ավելացնել,մեկ էլ Վալենսիայի տեղը Ռոման ավելի շատ կսազեր:


Սիթիի հարցով համաձայն եմ: Չնայած Իտալիայում Ռոմային եմ երկրպագում, բայց կարծում եմ Վալենսիան ավելի ուժեղա: Լիվերպուլի փոխարեն էլ վատ չեր նայվի Սևիլյան, եթե հաշվի առնենք Լիվերպուլի շատ վատ խաղը:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ռուբինը տեսավ Բարսան ու հաղթեց Բարսան, հաղթեց բոլոր առումներով, ուրեմն Ռուբինը ինչ ավելիսիրուն ու ավելիուժեղ ֆուտբոլ ա խաղում քան բարսան ?


Ռուբինը ոչ մի առումով էլ Բարսային չի հաղթել: Այ, Ռուբինի բախտը բերեց: Այն, որ Ռուբինը կարողացավ 4 միավոր վաստակել Բարսելոնի հետ խաղերում, դեռ չի նշանակում, որ Ռուբինը բոլոր առումներով ուժեղ էր Բարսելոնից: Ընդհակառակը, ճշմարտության դեմ մեղանչել կլինի, եթե այդպես ասենք: Ռուբինը լավ խաղաց, հավաքվեց ողջ թիմով, պայքարեց ու կարողացավ Բարսելոնից երկու խաղի արդյունքում 4 միավոր տանել, բայց որ Ռուբինը մի քանի գլուխ ցածր թիմ է Բարսելոնից, դա պարզագույն ճշմարտություն է ու շեշտել, որ *Ռուբինը բոլոր առումներով հաղթեց Բարսային* , նույն է թե ասել՝ մածունը սև է: :Smile:

----------

Cesare (12.12.2009), h.s. (12.12.2009)

----------


## Cesare

> Ռուբինը ոչ մի առումով էլ Բարսային չի հաղթել: Այ, Ռուբինի բախտը բերեց: Այն, որ Ռուբինը կարողացավ 4 միավոր վաստակել Բարսելոնի հետ խաղերում, դեռ չի նշանակում, որ Ռուբինը բոլոր առումներով ուժեղ էր Բարսելոնից: Ընդհակառակը, ճշմարտության դեմ մեղանչել կլինի, եթե այդպես ասենք: Ռուբինը լավ խաղաց, հավաքվեց ողջ թիմով, պայքարեց ու կարողացավ Բարսելոնից երկու խաղի արդյունքում 4 միավոր տանել, բայց որ Ռուբինը մի քանի գլուխ ցածր թիմ է Բարսելոնից, դա պարզագույն ճշմարտություն է ու շեշտել, որ *Ռուբինը բոլոր առումներով հաղթեց Բարսային* , նույն է թե ասել՝ մածունը սև է:


Այ հհիմ գալիս ա իմ ամենասիրած պահը ... Նայիր հարգելիս դու ասում ես որ 

Միայն վերջին մի քանի տարիներին Բարսելոնի հաղթանականերն անգլիական թիմերի նկատմամբ բավական են համոզվելու համար: Եվ պետք է շեշտել, որ այդ խաղերում *Բարսելոնը գերազանցել է իր մրցակիցներին և տեխնիկայով, և արագաուժային ցուցանիշներով:*

Չելսիի հետ կիսաեզրափակիչ խաղում չի եղել մի ցուցանիշ, որ Բարսան գերազանցեր հակառակորդին ու դու ոնց ես ասում, որ  Ասեմ ավելին, պետք եղած ժամանակ էլ չոր ու կոշտ խաղով ճի զիջում անգլիական գրանդներին, կամ որ Բարսան ամենաուժեղնա ??

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Այ հհիմ գալիս ա իմ ամենասիրած պահը ... Նայիր հարգելիս դու ասում ես որ


Մի քիչ մանրամասնիր էլի… Քո ամենասիրած պահ ասելով ի՞նչ նկատի ունես: :Jpit: 



> Չելսիի հետ կիսաեզրափակիչ խաղում չի եղել մի ցուցանիշ, որ Բարսան գերազանցեր հակառակորդին ու դու ոնց ես ասում, որ  Ասեմ ավելին, պետք եղած ժամանակ էլ չոր ու կոշտ խաղով ճի զիջում անգլիական գրանդներին, կամ որ Բարսան ամենաուժեղնա ??


Այդ խաղի մասին մանրամասն գրել ենք, բանավիճել ենք: Այնպես որ՝ այդ ամենի մասին կարող ես ընթերցել այն ժամանակվա գրառումներում: Բարսան Չելսիին այդ խաղերում չի զիջել: Այլ է, որ հիշենք այն երկու-երեք վիճելի պահը: Դե դա էլ դատավորի ղխճին թողնենք:
Իսկ, որ Բարսան տեխնիկայով, ուժով և արագությամբ զիջել է մրցակցին, դրա հետ համաձայն չեմ: Բարսան Լոնդոնյան խաղում մի քանի տակտիկական կոպիտ սխալ թույլ տվեց ուղղակի: Այդքան բան:

----------


## Cesare

> Մի քիչ մանրամասնիր էլի… Քո ամենասիրած պահ ասելով ի՞նչ նկատի ունես:
> 
> Այդ խաղի մասին մանրամասն գրել ենք, բանավիճել ենք: Այնպես որ՝ այդ ամենի մասին կարող ես ընթերցել այն ժամանակվա գրառումներում: Բարսան Չելսիին այդ խաղերում չի զիջել: Այլ է, որ հիշենք այն երկու-երեք վիճելի պահը: Դե դա էլ դատավորի ղխճին թողնենք:
> Իսկ, որ Բարսան տեխնիկայով, ուժով և արագությամբ զիջել է մրցակցին, դրա հետ համաձայն չեմ: Բարսան Լոնդոնյան խաղում մի քանի տակտիկական կոպիտ սխալ թույլ տվեց ուղղակի: Այդքան բան:


Արի հաշվենք որ ստեղի մոտ 40%ը Բարսաի ֆան ա ... մտի Ռուբինի բալելշիկների ֆորումը Բարսաի խաղից հետո ընդեղ Ռուբինում ֆուտբոլիստներ չէ Աստվածներ են խաղում ... նենց որ արի մի քանի տասնյակ մարդկանց կարծիքները որոնք ընդամենը իրար հետ համընկնում են չհասկանանք որպես ճշմարտություն ... Նույն բանն ա ինչ-որ ասես մածունը սևա ու վերջ ես տենց եմ մտածում !! ետ 2-3 պահերն էլ հեեչ վիճելի չեն, իսկ մի թիմը որ 90 րոպեի ընթացքում ընդամենը մի հարված ա անում մրցակցի դարպասին առնվազն լուրջ չի ետ թիմի մասին ասել խաղում մի քանի տակտիկական կոպիտ սխալ թույլ տվեց ուղղակի: Այդքան բան: իսկ առավել ևս չի կարելի ասել որ Բարսան տեխնիկայով, ուժով և արագությամբ չի զիջել մրցակցին ...

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Արի հաշվենք որ ստեղի մոտ 40%ը Բարսաի ֆան ա ... մտի Ռուբինի բալելշիկների ֆորումը Բարսաի խաղից հետո ընդեղ Ռուբինում ֆուտբոլիստներ չէ Աստվածներ են խաղում ... նենց որ արի մի քանի տասնյակ մարդկանց կարծիքները որոնք ընդամենը իրար հետ համընկնում են չհասկանանք որպես ճշմարտություն ... Նույն բանն ա ինչ-որ ասես մածունը սևա ու վերջ ես տենց եմ մտածում !! ետ 2-3 պահերն էլ հեեչ վիճելի չեն, իսկ մի թիմը որ 90 րոպեի ընթացքում ընդամենը մի հարված ա անում մրցակցի դարպասին առնվազն լուրջ չի ետ թիմի մասին ասել խաղում մի քանի տակտիկական կոպիտ սխալ թույլ տվեց ուղղակի: Այդքան բան: իսկ առավել ևս չի կարելի ասել որ Բարսան տեխնիկայով, ուժով և արագությամբ չի զիջել մրցակցին ...


Ռուբինում աստվածներ են խաղու՞մ … Կարծում եմ, դու էլ չես հավատում Ռուբինի երկրպագուներին: :Jpit: 

Ինչ վերաբերվում է Չելսի-Բարսելոն խաղին: Այդ խաղում Չելսին խաղում էր երկրորդ համարով, այն է տաս հոգով կենտրոնանալ իր տուգանայինի մատույցներում, խմբակային պրեյսինգի և գնդակի խմբակային խլելու միջոցով թույլ չտալ, որպեսզի իրենցից  առավել տեխնիկապես* ուժեղ*, առավել *արագ*, առավել *դիմացկուն*, առավել *ճկուն*, առավել* խելացի* Բարսելոնի ֆուտբոլիստները չկարողնանան գրոհել, ազատ տարածություններ չթողնել, հարվածելու հնարավորություն չտալ: Հետո էլ օգտվել հակագրոհի հնարավորությունից: Չելսին խաղում էր այսպես՝ լավ գիտակցելով, որ Բարսելոնի հետ խաղալ քիչ թե շատ բաց ֆուտբոլ, նույնն է, ինչ սեփական պարտության դատավճիռը գրել: 

Ես այսպիսի խաղը չեմ համարում գեղեցիկ (նկատի ունեմ՝ ե*րր*որդ համարով)…

----------

h.s. (12.12.2009)

----------


## Cesare

> Ռուբինում աստվածներ են խաղու՞մ … Կարծում եմ, դու էլ չես հավատում Ռուբինի երկրպագուներին:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է Չելսի-Բարսելոն խաղին: Այդ խաղում Չելսին խաղում էր երկրորդ համարով, այն է տաս հոգով կենտրոնանալ իր տուգանայինի մատույցներում, խմբակային պրեյսինգի և գնդակի խմբակային խլելու միջոցով թույլ չտալ, որպեսզի իրենցից  առավել տեխնիկապես* ուժեղ*, առավել *արագ*, առավել *դիմացկուն*, առավել *ճկուն*, առավել* խելացի* Բարսելոնի ֆուտբոլիստները չկարողնանան գրոհել, ազատ տարածություններ չթողնել, հարվածելու հնարավորություն չտալ: Հետո էլ օգտվել հակագրոհի հնարավորությունից: Չելսին խաղում էր այսպես՝ լավ գիտակցելով, որ Բարսելոնի հետ խաղալ քիչ թե շատ բաց ֆուտբոլ, նույնն է, ինչ սեփական պարտության դատավճիռը գրել: 
> 
> Ես այսպիսի խաղը չեմ համարում գեղեցիկ (նկատի ունեմ՝ ե*րր*որդ համարով)…


** Ձեր հետ վիճելը անիմաստ է .....
Բարսան կարողացավ ընդամենը 1 միավոր վաստակել Ռուբինի հետ խաղերում, որովհետև Ռուբինի ֆուտբոլիստները  տեխնիկապեսառավել *ուժեղ*, առավել *արագ*, առավել *դիմացկուն*, առավել *ճկուն*, առավել* խելացի էին ...*  :Clapping:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> ** Ձեր հետ վիճելը անիմաստ է .....
> Բարսան կարողացավ ընդամենը 1 միավոր վաստակել Ռուբինի հետ խաղերում, որովհետև Ռուբինի ֆուտբոլիստները  տեխնիկապեսառավել *ուժեղ*, առավել *արագ*, առավել *դիմացկուն*, առավել *ճկուն*, առավել* խելացի էին ...*


 :Jpit:  
Իսկ ի՞նչ վեճ, եթե ճշմարիտը մինչ վեճն սկսելն էլ էր հայտնի:

Այ, իսկ ահա այս միտքը թանգարանային նմուշ է.



> Բարսան կարողացավ ընդամենը 1 միավոր վաստակել Ռուբինի հետ խաղերում, որովհետև Ռուբինի ֆուտբոլիստները  տեխնիկապեսառավել *ուժեղ*, առավել *արագ*, առավել *դիմացկուն*, առավել *ճկուն*, առավել* խելացի էին ...*


Դե, էլ ի՞նչ վիճեմ: Այո Ռուբինի 10 համարը (ներեցեք, անունն էլ չգիտեմ) Մեսսիից ու Չավիից  լավ ֆուտբոլիստ է: :Jpit: )

----------

h.s. (12.12.2009), Yeghoyan (12.12.2009)

----------


## Cesare

> Իսկ ի՞նչ վեճ, եթե ճշմարիտը մինչ վեճն սկսելն էլ էր հայտնի:
> 
> Այ, իսկ ահա այս միտքը թանգարանային նմուշ է.
> 
> Դե, էլ ի՞նչ վիճեմ: Այո Ռուբինի 10 համարը (ներեցեք, անունն էլ չգիտեմ) Մեսսիից ու Չավիից  լավ ֆուտբոլիստ է:)


Դու ասեցիր, ես չասեցի ... այ ես քո վերջի գռածը նման ա նրան որ ասում ես 

Այդ խաղում Չելսին խաղում էր երկրորդ համարով, այն է տաս հոգով կենտրոնանալ իր տուգանայինի մատույցներում, խմբակային պրեյսինգի և գնդակի խմբակային խլելու միջոցով թույլ չտալ, որպեսզի իրենցից առավել տեխնիկապես* ուժեղ*, առավել *արագ*, առավել *դիմացկուն*, առավել *ճկուն*, առավել* խելացի* Բարսելոնի ֆուտբոլիստները չկարողնանան գրոհել, ազատ տարածություններ չթողնել, հարվածելու հնարավորություն չտալ:

պլյաժնի վալեբոլ դիտեք .......

----------


## h.s.

Բարսելոնի հետ ոչ մի թիմ չի գնում բաց ֆուտբոլի ու Բարսելոնը բոլոր խաղերում էլ գնդակ պահելու առումով տոկոսային առավելությունա ունենում: Էսքանը ինձ թվումա լրիվ հերիքա: Ուրիշ բանա, որ մրցակիցները հակաֆուտբոլ են խաղում ու որ մեկ-մեկ էլ ստացվումա, նշանակում է իրանք լավն են:

----------


## Gayl

> Չէ, բախտը բերելը կարծում եմ չափազանցված է: Մի թիմը չի կարող անընդհատ հաղթել, անընդհատ խաղալ նույն բարձրության վրա: Ասելս այն չէ, որ Բարսան վատ է խաղում: Ոչ, ուղղակի այնպես չի խաղում, ինչպես անցյալ տարի: Այ, սրա հետ համամիտ եմ: Վերջիվերջո, թիմում փոփոխություններ են եղել, ընդ որում՝ կարևոր փոփոխություններ, թիմն ու մարզիչը կարծես դեռևս նոր տակտիկական սխեմաների փնտրտուքների մեջ են: Օրինակ՝ Մեսսիի խաղալը այլ խաղային գոտիներում: Ի տարբերություն նախորդ տարվա իր աջ հարձակվողի գոտում խաղալուց, այս տարի Մեսսին հաճախ է հայտնվում կենտրոնում: Ինիեստան անցյալ տարի խաղում էր կենտրոնում՝ քիչ դեպի ձախ: Խաղում էր որպես մաքուր կիսապաշտպան: Այս տարի հիմնականում խաղում է աջ եզրում: Անցյալ տարի թիմը խաղում էր երեք հարձակվողներով, այս տարի հաճախ երկու… և այլն:
> 
> Բացի այդ հակառակորդներն արդեն սովորել են Բարսայի խաղաոճին, կարողանում են պայքարել և դա ավելի է դժվարացնում վիճակը:
> 
> Այո, համաձայն եմ, որ Բարսան այս տարի ավելի թույլ է խաղում, քան անցյալ տարի: Բայց դրա պատճառներն օբյեկտիվ են: Միևնույն թիմը չի կարող ամեն տարի 5 գավաթ տանել:


Ես չեմ ասել,որ Բարսան թույլ թիմա,այլ նորից եմ ասում այս տարի ինքը դիրքերը սկսում ա զիճել,իհարկե բախտի գործոնը միշտ էլ կա,բայց  բախտը ուժեղին ա ժպտումա:
Ինձ էս վերջին խաղերից միայն դուր է եկել Բարսա Ինտեռ խաղը,ստիպեցին որ իտալացիները չկարողանան խաղ ցույց տան,իսկ մնացածները դուրս չեն եկել:

----------


## Gayl

> Էտ մի հոգի չի ասել, մասնագետների գերակշիռ մասը: Բարսան էս մրցաշրջանում մի քիչ թուլացրելա խաղը, բայց անցած մրցաշրջանում հաստատ աշխարհում ամենասիրունը իրա խաղն էր: Եթե քո ասածով նայենք, էս տարի Սեվիլիայի խաղը Լիվերպուլի խաղից թե քանի անգամա լավ, դու որոշի:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Սիթիի հարցով համաձայն եմ: Չնայած Իտալիայում Ռոմային եմ երկրպագում, բայց կարծում եմ Վալենսիան ավելի ուժեղա: Լիվերպուլի փոխարեն էլ վատ չեր նայվի Սևիլյան, եթե հաշվի առնենք Լիվերպուլի շատ վատ խաղը:


Լիվերպուլը ստացավ իր արժանին:Վալենսիան եթե միամիտ կորցնի Վիլլային կդառնա Ճ կլասի թիմ:
Անցյալ տարի ինձ շատ է դուր եկել Մանչեստրի խաղը ու չէի ասի որ Բարսան Մանչից ավելի լավ ա խաղացել:

----------


## Gayl

> Իսկ ի՞նչ վեճ, եթե ճշմարիտը մինչ վեճն սկսելն էլ էր հայտնի:
> 
> Այ, իսկ ահա այս միտքը թանգարանային նմուշ է.
> 
> Դե, էլ ի՞նչ վիճեմ: Այո Ռուբինի 10 համարը (ներեցեք, անունն էլ չգիտեմ) Մեսսիից ու Չավիից  լավ ֆուտբոլիստ է:)


Մարկիզ Ռուբինը եթե չեմ սխալվում Ռուսաստանի չեմպիոննա ու իսկականից Ռուբինի պատճառով Բարսան կարար փայտիկ տասովկա աներ:Նրանք ավելի շուտ արդյունավետ խաղ խաղացին,իրանց պետք չէր սիրուն խաղ,իրանց միավոր էր պետք:

----------


## Gayl

> Բարսելոնի հետ ոչ մի թիմ չի գնում բաց ֆուտբոլի ու Բարսելոնը բոլոր խաղերում էլ գնդակ պահելու առումով տոկոսային առավելությունա ունենում: Էսքանը ինձ թվումա լրիվ հերիքա: Ուրիշ բանա, որ մրցակիցները հակաֆուտբոլ են խաղում ու որ մեկ-մեկ էլ ստացվումա, նշանակում է իրանք լավն են:


Լավ էլի ախպեր էս ինչ ես ասում,էտ Մանչնա փակ ֆուտբոլ խաղու՞մ թե՞ Արսենալը,հա իտալացիք ավելի շատ պաշտպանողական են բայց անգլիացիք հարձակվողական ֆուտբոլ են խաղում:

----------


## h.s.

> Լավ էլի ախպեր էս ինչ ես ասում,էտ Մանչնա փակ ֆուտբոլ խաղու՞մ թե՞ Արսենալը,հա իտալացիք ավելի շատ պաշտպանողական են բայց անգլիացիք հարձակվողական ֆուտբոլ են խաղում:


Բարսելոնը ցանկացած թիմի հետ առաջին համարովա խաղում: Դե Չելսիին չասեմ, սաղդ էլ գիտեք: Արսենալը իրա ջահել կազմով երկար չի գնում ՉԼ-ում: Մանչեսթրը հարձակողականա, բայց Ռոնալդուի գնալուց հետո շատ բանա պակասել:

----------


## Ambrosine

Գրում եք, բանավիճում եք, լավ եք անում, բայց անընդհատ շեշտել, որ Բարսելոնան *միշտ* առաջին համարով ա խաղում, *միշտ* իր հակառակորդները խուսափում են բաց ֆուտբոլից և այլն և այլն և այլն, ճիշտ չի :Wink: :

----------


## Gayl

> Բարսելոնը ցանկացած թիմի հետ առաջին համարովա խաղում: Դե Չելսիին չասեմ, սաղդ էլ գիտեք: Արսենալը իրա ջահել կազմով երկար չի գնում ՉԼ-ում: Մանչեսթրը հարձակողականա, բայց Ռոնալդուի գնալուց հետո շատ բանա պակասել:


Բարսան չի կարա ցանկացած թիմի հետ առաջին համարով խաղա,մանավանդ իտալացիների հետ էտի շատ բարդ գործա:
Չելսին արդյունքի վրայա խաղում,ինձ էտքան էլ դուր չի գալիս իրա խաղը,բայց մեկ-մեկ այնպիսի խաղա ցույց տալիս որ էլ ասելու չի:
Թող Բարսան փորձի Չելսիի առաջին համարով խաղա,Դրոգբան կոնտռների շնորհիվ Վալդեսին երկու կես կանի:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բարսան չի կարա ցանկացած թիմի հետ առաջին համարով խաղա,մանավանդ իտալացիների հետ էտի շատ բարդ գործա:
> Չելսին արդյունքի վրայա խաղում,ինձ էտքան էլ դուր չի գալիս իրա խաղը,բայց մեկ-մեկ այնպիսի խաղա ցույց տալիս որ էլ ասելու չի:
> Թող Բարսան փորձի Չելսիի առաջին համարով խաղա,Դրոգբան կոնտռների շնորհիվ Վալդեսին երկու կես կանի:


Ինչի Դրոգբան հասնում ա՞ Վալդեսի մոտ, որ մի հատ էլ քո ասած էդ ինչ ա... <<կոնտռների>> :Xeloq:  շնորհիվ 2 կես անի: Չելսիի խաղը Բարսելոնայի հետ տեսել ենք, ուրիշ թիմից օրինակ բեր, էլի:

----------

h.s. (12.12.2009), Մարկիզ (12.12.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> Ինչի Դրոգբան հասնում ա՞ Վալդեսի մոտ, որ մի հատ էլ քո ասած էդ ինչ ա... <<կոնտռների>> շնորհիվ 2 կես անի: Չելսիի խաղը Բարսելոնայի հետ տեսել ենք, ուրիշ թիմից օրինակ բեր, էլի:


Որ Ռուբին ասեմ կլինի՞,թե Ռեա՞լ ասեմ,որ հաղթանակին կակայա ասում:Խնդրում եմ ավելի ուշադիր կարդա,ես նշեցի եթե բարսան հարձակվողական խաղ խաղա,էտ մի խաղով ոչինչ չի որոշվում:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Որ Ռուբին ասեմ կլինի՞,թե Ռեա՞լ ասեմ,որ հաղթանակին կակայա ասում:Խնդրում եմ ավելի ուշադիր կարդա,ես նշեցի եթե բարսան հարձակվողական խաղ խաղա,էտ մի խաղով ոչինչ չի որոշվում:


 :Shok:  Ռեալը հաղթանակին ինչ ա ասու՞մ :Blink: 
 :Jpit: 

Մի խաղով, այո, ոչինչ էլ չի որոշվում, մրցաշրջանի վերջում ա երևում:

----------


## Gayl

> Ռեալը հաղթանակին ինչ ա ասու՞մ


Քաղցրավենիք



> Մի խաղով, այո, ոչինչ էլ չի որոշվում, մրցաշրջանի վերջում ա երևում:


Եթե Իսպանիայի առաջնության մասին ես ասում,ես էլ չեմ հավատում որ Բարսան չեմպիոն կլինի,ավելի շատ Ռեալին եմ հավատում,բայց էն որ իրա դաշտում Բարսային էլ կրվելու ա այ դրան շատ եմ հավատում:

----------


## Ուրվական

*Մոդերատորական: Խնդրում եմ թեման հերթական Ռեալ-Բարսելոնա հակամարտության չվերածել: Դրա համար առանձին թեմաներ կան:*

----------


## Ambrosine

> Քաղցրավենիք
> 
> Եթե Իսպանիայի առաջնության մասին ես ասում,ես էլ չեմ հավատում որ Բարսան չեմպիոն կլինի,ավելի շատ Ռեալին եմ հավատում,բայց էն որ իրա դաշտում Բարսային էլ կրվելու ա այ դրան շատ եմ հավատում:


Ավելի լավ ա քաղցրավենիք ասի /չնայած՝ էդպես չի/, քան թե Արսենալի նման օդ ու ջուր:

Իսկ Ռեալը կկրի, թե կկրվի, կապրենք, կտեսնենք:

----------


## Gayl

> Ավելի լավ ա քաղցրավենիք ասի /չնայած՝ էդպես չի/, քան թե Արսենալի նման օդ ու ջուր:
> Իսկ Ռեալը կկրի, թե կկրվի, կապրենք, կտեսնենք:


Կներես կարող ես ասել թե Ռեալը վերջին անգամ երբ է Բարսային հաղթել :Smile: 



> քան թե Արսենալի նման օդ ու ջուր:


Եթե մտածում ես,որ ինձ հունից հանում ես կա Արսենալին քցելով ինձ վիրավորում ես,ասեմ որ սխալվում ես,չկա այնպիսի ֆուտբոլային թիմ որի ֆանատը լինեմ,երկրպագեմ կամ չգիտեմ էլ ինչեր,ուղակի Արսենալի խաղը ինձ դուրա գալիս ու հաճելիա իրա խաղերը նայել,թե կուզես մի երկու բան էլ ես ասեմ էտ թմին իմ կողմից,այս տարի անհաջողակ ակումբա,ինչքան ջահել կաթնակեր կա էտ թմումա,լավ խաղացողների շատ հեշտ կորցնումա,բայց ինձ նրանց համարձակ խաղը դուրա գալիս :Smile: 
Թե չէ Հայաստանի կեսը կամ Ռեալա կամ Բարսա,շատ մարդիկ խաղացողների վրա են ուղակի սիրահարվել ու իրանց կուռք են սարքել թե թիմը թե խաղացողին ու եթե մեկը կողքից ճիշտ բանա ասում սիրտները ճաքում,շատ մարդիկ էլ ավելի էլիտար երևալու համար ընտրում են պատահական այդ թմերից մեկը ու սկսում են երկրպագել,որ կողից մեկը լսի ինքը գրանտ ակումբի խաղերը շատա սիրում:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Կներես կարող ես ասել թե Ռեալը վերջին անգամ երբ է Բարսային հաղթել
> 
> Եթե մտածում ես,որ ինձ հունից հանում ես կա Արսենալին քցելով ինձ վիրավորում ես,ասեմ որ սխալվում ես,չկա այնպիսի ֆուտբոլային թիմ որի ֆանատը լինեմ,երկրպագեմ կամ չգիտեմ էլ ինչեր,ուղակի Արսենալի խաղը ինձ դուրա գալիս ու հաճելիա իրա խաղերը նայել,թե կուզես մի երկու բան էլ ես ասեմ էտ թմին իմ կողմից,այս տարի անհաջողակ ակումբա,ինչքան ջահել կաթնակեր կա էտ թմումա,լավ խաղացողների շատ հեշտ կորցնումա,բայց ինձ նրանց համարձակ խաղը դուրա գալիս
> Թե չէ Հայաստանի կեսը կամ Ռեալա կամ Բարսա,շատ մարդիկ խաղացողների վրա են ուղակի սիրահարվել ու իրանց կուռք են սարքել թե թիմը թե խաղացողին ու եթե մեկը կողքից ճիշտ բանա ասում սիրտները ճաքում,շատ մարդիկ էլ ավելի էլիտար երևալու համար ընտրում են պատահական այդ թմերից մեկը ու սկսում են երկրպագել,որ կողից մեկը լսի ինքը գրանտ ակումբի խաղերը շատա սիրում:


Ոչ անցյալ դարում :Wink: 

Ես ոչ մեկին հունից հանելու կամ էլ վիրավորելու ցանկություն չունեմ. դա ամենահեշտ բանն ա :Smile:  Իսկ էդ էլիտարագլամուրային մասսան էստեղ գրառումներ չի անում, համենայն դեպս ինչքան փորձել են գրառումներ կատարել, խանգարել ենք:

----------


## Gayl

> Ոչ անցյալ դարում
> 
> Ես ոչ մեկին հունից հանելու կամ էլ վիրավորելու ցանկություն չունեմ. դա ամենահեշտ բանն ա Իսկ էդ էլիտարագլամուրային մասսան էստեղ գրառումներ չի անում, համենայն դեպս ինչքան փորձել են գրառումներ կատարել, խանգարել ենք:


Տեսնու՞մ ես,չես էլ ուզում ասես վերջին անգամ երբ է հաղթել :Smile: 
Եթե չեմ սխալվում անցյալ տարի գրառում արեցի կամ Ռեալի մասին էր կամ Բարսայի լավ չեմ էլ հիշում,մի հոգի այնպես ծանր տարավ որ արդեն մտածում էի չի կարելի այստեղ ճիշտ բան գրել:
Ուրախ եմ որ այդպիսի մասսա չկա,չնայած ես չէի էլ ասել, որ այստեղ այդպիսի գրառումներ անողներ կան:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Տեսնու՞մ ես,չես էլ ուզում ասես վերջին անգամ երբ է հաղթել


Իրականում, չեմ ամաչում՝ պարտությունների պատճառով: Միշտ հաղթել հնարավոր չէ, լինում են վերելքի և անկման շրջաններ. դրանք իրար հաջորդում են...

----------


## Gayl

> Իրականում, չեմ ամաչում՝ պարտությունների պատճառով: Միշտ հաղթել հնարավոր չէ, լինում են վերելքի և անկման շրջաններ. դրանք իրար հաջորդում են...


Բա էլ այս խառնաշփոթը ինչի համա՞ր էր:Ինձ էլ թվաց մի քիչ նեղվել ես,երբ իսպանակ ակումբների խաղը ղզիկների խաղի եմ նմանեցրել :Smile: :
Աստղ ամեն մարդ իրավունք ունի իր սեփական կարծիքը ունենալու:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բա էլ այս խառնաշփոթը ինչի համա՞ր էր:Ինձ էլ թվաց մի քիչ նեղվել ես,երբ իսպանակ ակումբների խաղը ղզիկների խաղի եմ նմանեցրել:
> Աստղ ամեն մարդ իրավունք ունի իր սեփական կարծիքը ունենալու:


Հա, ունեցեք կարծիք, բայց նաև հիմնավորեք: Ախր իսպանականի ի՞նչն ա ղզիկ: Օրինակ ես չեմ ուզում, որ խաղը այնպիսի մրցավար վարի, որ թույլ ա տալիս կոշտ պայքար: Այդ դեպքում ֆուտբոլիստների կեսը վնասվածքներով է դուրս գալիս խաղից: Իսկ թեկուզ հենց Ռեալին շատ թանկ են արժեցել իր ֆուտբոլիստները. ամեն մեկի վնասվածքը լուրջ կորուստ է:

Իսկ վատ զգալը վատ չզգացի. ես արդեն վաղուց ծանր չեմ տանում անգամ աբսուրդ գրառումները, ուղղակի շրջանցում եմ /չկարծես՝ քո գրառման հետ էի, ընդհանուր եմ ասում/, դրա համար էլ ամեն թեմայի վերջին գրառումը իմը չի:

----------


## Gayl

> Հա, ունեցեք կարծիք, բայց նաև հիմնավորեք: Ախր իսպանականի ի՞նչն ա ղզիկ: Օրինակ ես չեմ ուզում, որ խաղը այնպիսի մրցավար վարի, որ թույլ ա տալիս կոշտ պայքար: Այդ դեպքում ֆուտբոլիստների կեսը վնասվածքներով է դուրս գալիս խաղից: Իսկ թեկուզ հենց Ռեալին շատ թանկ են արժեցել իր ֆուտբոլիստները. ամեն մեկի վնասվածքը լուրջ կորուստ է:
> 
> Իսկ վատ զգալը վատ չզգացի. ես արդեն վաղուց ծանր չեմ տանում անգամ աբսուրդ գրառումները, ուղղակի շրջանցում եմ /չկարծես՝ քո գրառման հետ էի, ընդհանուր եմ ասում/, դրա համար էլ ամեն թեմայի վերջին գրառումը իմը չի:


Դե ինձ էլ ավելի կոշտ պայքարնա դուր գալիս ու դրա մեջ ավելի շատ համ ու հոտ եմ տեսնում,ինձ դուր է գալիս երբ սկսում են գնդակի համար պայքարել,իհարկե նկատի չունեմ տան իրար ջարդեն կամ խփեն ոտերին:
Բա որ տենայիր անգլիայում խեղճ Ռոնալդուին էն ինչ էին անում,ոտերը ջարդում էին:

----------


## Cantona

Մարսել ...

----------


## Invisible man

1.Յուվենթուս
2.Յուվենթուս
3.Յուվենթուս
4.Յուվենթուս
5.Յուվենթուս

Բաաաաաաաաաաաա  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## JuLianA

Յուվենթուսը այն ակումբներից է,որին ամբողջ կյանքիս ընթացքում անմնացորդ սիրել եմ,անկախ ամեն ինչի,ափսոս,որ միայն մեկ թիմի օգտին կարող ենք քվեարկել,այլապես,երկրորդը կլիներ Բարսելոնան

----------

Լեո (14.01.2010)

----------


## romanista

1. Ռոմա - արդեն 7 տարի, ամենալավ ակումբը աշխարհում :Love: 
2. Ատլետիկո Մադրիդ
3. Ռեյնջերս (սիրում եմ Շոտլանդիան ու նրա հետ կապված ամեն ինչ, բացի Սելթիկից արդեն հասկացաք ինչու :Jpit: 
4. Վերդեր Բրեմեն
5. ՊՍԺ Ֆրանսիա

համակրում եմ նաև` 
Հայաստան`Արարատ Երևան (անկախ նրանից կա թե չկա այս թիմը, նրան երկրպագելը արյանս մեջ ա), 
Անգլիա`Նյուքասլ, Էվերթոն, 
Իսպանիա` Բարսա, Ատլետիկ Բիլբաո (մեծ հարգանք ունեմ բասկյան թիմի հանդեպ), ու գալիսիական թիմերը` Սելտան ու Դեպորտիվոն,
Գերմանիա` Բավարիա ու ընդհանրապես հավանում եմ ամբողջ բունդեսլիգան,
Իտալիա` Պարմա, Սամպդորիա
Ֆրանսիա` Մոնակո
Ռուսաստան` Դինամո Մոսկվա
Հայաստանում նաև Բանանցին

Ատելի թիմերս`
 :Bad:  :Bad:  :Bad: 
1. Լացիո
2. Ինտեր
3. Յուվենտուս
4. Ռեալ Մադրիդ
5. Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ
 :Bad:  :Bad:  :Bad: 
ուժեղ հակակրանք ունեմ սրանց հանդեպ`
Պորտուգալիա` Պորտո, 
Անգլիա` Արսենալ, Չելսի, Լիվերպուլ,
Ֆրանսիա` Լիոն, Մարսել,
Շոտլանդիա` Սելթիկը արդեն ասացի,չնայած որ եվրոպական մրցաշարերում որպես շոտլանդական թիմ նրանց սատարում եմ,
Իտալական ու իսպանական թիմեր չմանացին էլ))))
Նիդեռլանդներ` Այաքս
Ռուսաստան` ԲԿՄԱ, Սպարտակ
Հայաստան` Փյունիկ  :Bad:

----------

Ապե Ջան (29.07.2010)

----------


## Inna

:Hands Up: *Բարսելոնա* :Hands Up:

----------

4a4 (07.02.2011), Skeptic (30.07.2010), V!k (28.08.2010), Ապե Ջան (29.07.2010), Դարք (01.09.2010), Լեո (27.08.2010)

----------


## avikavet1

է լավ ելի Inna ջան, գոնե եդքան մեծ չտեղադրեիր նկարը, նայում եմ նեռվերս հելնում ինձ ուտումա: Ռեալ Մադրիդ սուպեռ` դե սիրում եմ էլի Ռեալիս ջաաաան: :Hands Up:

----------

Freeman (02.08.2010), Inna (02.08.2010), Նաիրուհի (30.07.2010)

----------


## Altair

Բարսելոնա

----------

Inna (27.08.2010), V!k (28.08.2010), Ապե Ջան (02.08.2010), Լեո (27.08.2010)

----------


## Եգանյան Նունե

Ընդմիշտ Բարսա  :Hands Up:  :Love:

----------

Inna (27.08.2010), V!k (28.08.2010), Ապե Ջան (27.08.2010), Լեո (27.08.2010)

----------


## Moonwalker

Ես մեկա սիրում եմ իմ հին ու բարի Յուվենթուսը  :Love:

----------


## romanista

Էս հարցման մեջ ինչ՟ի Ռոմաս չկա, ուզում եք նեղանա՟մ, հ՟ա :Smile:

----------


## Hayk Ghonakhchyan

*"Més que un club" / «Ավելի՛ն, քան ակումբ»* 

....................Ընդմիշտ Բարսա

----------

Inna (27.08.2010), Եգանյան Նունե (27.08.2010), Լեո (01.09.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Էս հարցման մեջ ինչ՟ի Ռոմաս չկա, ուզում եք նեղանա՟մ, հ՟ա


Նախկինում 10 տարբերակից ավել հնարավոր չէր տեղադրել: Ռոմայի անունը ավելացրի: Եթե էլի կան թիմեր, որոնց անունները արժի, որ հայտնվեն ցուցակում, ասեք: Բայց Ստյաուա չասեք, էլի:

հ.գ. Ես Ռոմայի անունը ավելացրի, դու էլ հարցական նշանը նորմալ դրու  :Jpit:

----------


## avikavet1

> Նախկինում 10 տարբերակից ավել հնարավոր չէր տեղադրել: Ռոմայի անունը ավելացրի: Եթե էլի կան թիմեր, որոնց անունները արժի, որ հայտնվեն ցուցակում, ասեք: Բայց Ստյաուա չասեք, էլի:
> 
> հ.գ. Ես Ռոմայի անունը ավելացրի, դու էլ հարցական նշանը նորմալ դրու


Astgh ջան, ցանկալի կլիներ Մադրիդի Ատլետիկոյի անունն Էլ լիներ:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  02:08 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  01:50 ----------

Շնորհակալ եմ Astgh ջան, ավելացնելու համար: :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (28.08.2010)

----------


## Yeti

Առա՜ջ, Ինտեր  :Hands Up:

----------

BOBO (01.09.2010)

----------


## Chilly

Ես ուզում էի պատասխանել ԴԱՐ, բայց ցուցակում չկար, արդար չեք էլի...  :Think:

----------

Inna (02.09.2010)

----------


## romanista

> Forza Grande Inter. Sempre Per noi)


 :Bad:  :Bad:  :Bad: 




> Ես ուզում էի պատասխանել ԴԱՐ, բայց ցուցակում չկար, արդար չեք էլի...


Այստեղ ֆուտբոլային ակումբների մասին է խոսքը :Smile:

----------


## Yeti

> 


Ճաշակին ընկեր չկա  :Wink:  Ես ել Ռոմաին նույնչափ եմ սիրում  :Cool:

----------


## romanista

> Ճաշակին ընկեր չկա  Ես ել Ռոմաին նույնչափ եմ սիրում


Ապեր, դե ես չեմ կարա Ինտերին սիրեմ էլի, հարյուր պատճառ կա))

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես ուզում էի պատասխանել ԴԱՐ, բայց ցուցակում չկար, արդար չեք էլի...


Չիլի ջան, այդպիսի պատասխաններ շատ են եղել  :Jpit:  Բայց, ցավոք սրտի, թեմայից դուրս են նման գրառումները  :Wink: 

*Մոդերատորական. նորեկներին տեղյակ պահեմ, որ այստեղ գրում ենք միայն հայերեն:*

----------


## Դարք

Կիլիկիա   :Love:

----------

Ambrosine (01.09.2010), Հարդ (24.10.2010)

----------


## Yeti

> Ապեր, դե ես չեմ կարա Ինտերին սիրեմ էլի, հարյուր պատճառ կա))


Մի սիրի ախպերս)) ջանտ սախ լինի))) Կարևորը մենք ենք սիրում)))

----------


## Altair

> 1. Real Madrid
> 2. Barcelona


Բարսելոնայի:

----------

Ապե Ջան (02.10.2010)

----------


## ar4i_s

Glory Glory Man United!
Փառք քեզ, Մանչեստթեր Յունաթեդ...




*
Մոդերատորական. երեխեք, վերջին անգամ եմ զգուշացնում՝ եթե հիմնն եք գրում, ամբողջությամբ գրեք, թե չէ մի տողը համարվելու է օտարալեզու ու ջնջվի: Կամ էլ եթե մի տող եք գրում, տակն էլ հայերենը գրեք, էլի: Դժվար չի: Կամ էլ հայատառով գրեք էս երկու բառը, ոնց-որ գրում ենք՝ Հալա Մադրիդ:*

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Էլի Բարսելոնան առաջին հորիզոնականում է, ինչպես միշտ  :Wink:   :Smile:

----------

Inna (03.10.2010), V!k (03.10.2010)

----------


## Altair

Ես ամենից շատը սիրում եմ ԲԱՐՍԵԼՈՆԱՅԻՆ , բայց նրանից հետո երկրպագում եմ՝ Ռեալ Մադրիդին , Եվեռտոնին , Տոտենհեմին :

----------


## Ozon

Զարմանալի է, որ վերոհիշյալ ցուցակում նշավծ չէ գեթ մեկ գերմանական ակումբի անվանում..Պաշտում եմ գերմանական ֆուտբոլը իր ողջ շքեղությամբ և ավանդույթներով հանդերձ: 1996 թվականից համարվում եմ Բունդեսթիմի և Մյունխենի Բավարիայի մոլի երկրպագու, չեմ պատկերացնում կյանքս առանց բավարիայի

----------

Sagittarius (10.11.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

> *Մոդերատորական. երեխեք, վերջին անգամ եմ զգուշացնում՝ եթե հիմնն եք գրում, ամբողջությամբ գրեք, թե չէ մի տողը համարվելու է օտարալեզու ու ջնջվի: Կամ էլ եթե մի տող եք գրում, տակն էլ հայերենը գրեք, էլի: Դժվար չի: Կամ էլ հայատառով գրեք էս երկու բառը, ոնց-որ գրում ենք՝ Հալա Մադրիդ:*


Ես տենց բան չեմ գրում :Think:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես տենց բան չեմ գրում


 :Jpit: 
Չեմ էլ ասում՝ հենց դա գրես։ Դու քո թիմի կարգախոսը կամ ինչ-որ խորհրդանշական արտահայտություն գրի։ Ռեալինն եմ օրինակ բերել  :Ok: 

*Մոդերատորական.* *թեմայի վերնագիրը խմբագրվել է՝ հետագա թյուրիմացություններից ու օֆֆտոպից խուսափելու համար։ Թեմայից դուրս գրառումները ջնջվել են։*

----------


## Ambrosine

> Զարմանալի է, որ վերոհիշյալ ցուցակում նշավծ չէ գեթ մեկ գերմանական ակումբի անվանում..Պաշտում եմ գերմանական ֆուտբոլը իր ողջ շքեղությամբ և ավանդույթներով հանդերձ: 1996 թվականից համարվում եմ Բունդեսթիմի և Մյունխենի Բավարիայի մոլի երկրպագու, չեմ պատկերացնում կյանքս առանց բավարիայի


Նախկինում հնարավորություն չի եղել՝ 10-ից ավելի տարբերակ նշելու։ Բունդեսլիգայից 3 թիմի անուն նշեք /պաշտոնական անվանումները/, հարցումը կխմբագրեմ։

----------


## Armen186

Վալենսիա (VALENCIA  C. de F.)
AMUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Maxpayne

ՌԵալ (Երբ ուզում խփում ենք, ինչքան ուզում խփում ենք.) Հալա Մադրիդ :Clapping:

----------

Ambrosine (25.12.2010), Սերխիո (27.12.2010)

----------


## sarhov13

Էս իմ Ռոման ինչպես միշտ հետնապահա  :LOL:  , բայց մեկա Ռոմայի համն ու հոտը ուրիշա.. :Tongue:

----------

romanista (26.12.2010), Աբելյան (25.12.2010)

----------


## sarhov13

> Զարմանալի է, որ վերոհիշյալ ցուցակում նշավծ չէ գեթ մեկ գերմանական ակումբի անվանում..Պաշտում եմ գերմանական ֆուտբոլը իր ողջ շքեղությամբ և ավանդույթներով հանդերձ: 1996 թվականից համարվում եմ Բունդեսթիմի և Մյունխենի Բավարիայի մոլի երկրպագու, չեմ պատկերացնում կյանքս առանց բավարիայի


Ճիշտա...իսկապես որ զարմանալիա...գոնե Բավարիային կարել էր գրել

----------


## Դարք

Բանանց 2  :Love:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ճիշտա...իսկապես որ զարմանալիա...գոնե Բավարիային կարել էր գրել


Մեջբերեմ գրառումս`




> Նախկինում հնարավորություն չի եղել՝ 10-ից ավելի տարբերակ նշելու։ Բունդեսլիգայից 3 թիմի անուն նշեք /պաշտոնական անվանումները/, հարցումը կխմբագրեմ։


Միայն բողոքում եք, բայց թիմերի անուններ չեք նշում:

----------


## Sagittarius

Եթե Գերմանական, ապա կարծում եմ Բավարիան և Դորտմունդի Բորուսիան պարտադիր պետք ա լինեն, 
Բայեռն Մյունհեն
Բորուսիա Դորտմունդ

դե էն մեկին էլ դուք ավելացրեք, Համբուրգ, Վերդեր, Բորուսիա Մյոնհենգլադբախ, Շտուտգարտ

----------

Ambrosine (08.01.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Եթե Գերմանական, ապա կարծում եմ Բավարիան և Դորտմունդի Բորուսիան պարտադիր պետք ա լինեն, 
> Բայեռն Մյունհեն
> Բորուսիա Դորտմունդ
> 
> դե էն մեկին էլ դուք ավելացրեք, Համբուրգ, Վերդեր, Բորուսիա Մյոնհենգլադբախ, Շտուտգարտ


Հարցումը խմբագրեցի: Երրորդը ուզում էի գրել Շալկե  :Jpit:

----------

Sagittarius (08.01.2011)

----------


## anahit96

Բարսելոնա (FC BARCELONA) ----- Լավագույն ֆուտբոլային ակումբ :Hands Up:

----------

Altair (17.01.2011), Inna (06.02.2011)

----------


## Արամ

Ժող Ատլետիկո Մադրիդ բալետ անող չկա? :Shok:

----------


## Ungrateful

Շալկե  :Love: :

----------


## Sagittarius

Հիմա դուք Ռաուլի երկրպագուն եք, թե Շալկեի :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (22.01.2011), Ungrateful (08.01.2011), Լեո (20.03.2011)

----------


## Altair

1. Բարսելոնա
2.Էվերթոն
3.Տոտենհեմ
4.Վեռդեր

----------


## Barcamaniac

Բարսա, Հայաստանի հավաքական, Միկա

----------


## Malxas

1. Հայաստանի Հավաքական
2.Նյուքասլ Յունայթեդ
3.Ֆիորենտինա
4.Բարսելոնա

Ընդհանրապես Արարատի երկրպագուն եմ, բայց այդ թիմը համարյա թե չկա  :Sad:

----------


## Barcamaniac

Malxas, Արարատը նորից վերադառնում ա բարձրագույն խումբ: նենց որ կարաս շարունակես երկրպագել, կարող ա պայքարի բարձր  տեղերի համար:

----------

Sagittarius (22.01.2011)

----------


## Աշոտ Երկաթ

Փյունիք

----------


## Moonwalker

> Փյունիք


Իսկ ո՞ր առաջնությունից է քո նշած «Փյունի*ք*» թիմը: :Think:

----------

Աբելյան (20.03.2011), Լեո (20.03.2011)

----------


## Malxas

Բարսամանյակ եղբայր: Շատ կուզենայի, որ քո ասածը համապատասխաներ իրականությանը, բայց ցավոք Արարատը շատ հեռու է նման մակարդակից: Առանց լավ ֆուտբոլիստներ ունենալու ինչպես է պայքարելու: Ակումբի հովանավորների մասին էլ բան չեմ ասում, նյարդերս խախտվել են դրանցից: Վիշապի նման թաթը դրել են մեր սիրած ակումբի վրա, ոչ իրենք են կարգին տիրություն անում, ոչ ուրիշներին են տալիս:

----------


## Gayl

> 2.Նյուքասլ Յունայթեդ


Քեֆս բերեց  :Jpit:

----------

